# Milan-Cina: Berlusconi vuole conoscere i cinesi o salta tutto.



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Maggio 2016)

Campopiano: trattativa a un bivio. Berlusconi vuole i nomi, Galatioto vuole la fiducia. O si trova un accordo o salta tutto. Lunedì poi martedì e infine giovedì. Ma la firma dell'esclusiva tra la conglomerata cinese e Fininvest non è ancora arrivata. Sono stati dei giorni pazzeschi, Berlusconi è davvero combattuto e vuole vederci chiaro. Nonostante, infatti, la holding di famiglia abbia le carte per andare a firmare l'esclusiva con i cinesi. Sono stati giorni cruciali, nei quali Galatioto ha comunicato a Fininvest che non aspetterà ancora per molto. A quanto risulta al giornalista, le parti erano d'accordo su tutto e lo era anche il cavaliere. Per questo motivo era previsto per lunedì scorso il CDA straordinario Fininvest per arrivare al fatidico SI. Ma poi qualcosa è andato storto. Nel senso che la volontà di Berlusconi è mutata ed ha prevalso su tutto, nonostante le pressioni interne (figli) ed esterne (tifosi). 
Non è un problema di garanzie bancarie, quelle ci sono tutte, e manco di intoppi burocratici. E' soltanto un problema di CONOSCENZA.
In parole povere, per concedere l'esclusiva Silvio vuole stanare i cinesi e conoscere tutti i loro volti. Il nome di Evergrande non basta.
Il Cavaliere vuole conoscerli tutti, dal primo all'ultimo. E poi potrà concedere l'esclusiva che conterrà anche delle penali in caso di inadempimento. 

Tutto questo è accaduto tra lunedì e martedì, quando tutto sembrava fatto e nulla si è concluso. Nel frattempo Galatioto ha chiesto fiducia, anche in virtù del suo lavoro pluriennale in questo settore, fiducia in cambio di 730M per l'acquisto del Milan. Fino a ieri si è sfiorata la rottura definitiva di una trattativa che ormai va avanti da molto tempo, molto più di quanto possiate pensare. 
Ad oggi Berlusconi è rimasto sulle sue posizione, Galatioto pure, e la sensazione è stata quella di una trattativa impossibile. 
Il nodo è la parola esclusiva. Perché Silvio a questo punto ha detto: "ok allora posso anche trattare a volto coperto, ma senza esclusiva". 
Ma considerato che stiamo parlando del Milan e vista l'umoralità dei soggetti coinvolti, tutto è cambiato nuovamente. Infatti nessuna delle due parti vuole rinunciare a una operazione così importante. Ecco perché oggi potrebbe essere una giornata decisiva. 
Le parti stanno cercando di arrivare ad un compromesso. O si trova un accordo o salta tutto.


----------



## Fedeshi (5 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Campopiano: trattativa a un bivio. Berlusconi vuole i nomi, Galatioto vuole la fiducia. O si trova un accordo o salta tutto. Lunedì poi martedì e infine giovedì. Ma la firma dell'esclusiva tra la conglomerata cinese e Fininvest non è ancora arrivata. Sono stati dei giorni pazzeschi, Berlusconi è davvero combattuto e vuole vederci chiaro. Nonostante, infatti, la holding di famiglia abbia le carte per andare a firmare l'esclusiva con i cinesi. Sono stati giorni cruciali, nei quali Galatioto ha comunicato a Fininvest che non aspetterà ancora per molto. A quanto risulta al giornalista, le parti erano d'accordo su tutto e lo era anche il cavaliere. Per questo motivo era previsto per lunedì scorso il CDA straordinario Fininvest per arrivare al fatidico SI. Ma poi qualcosa è andato storto. Nel senso che la volontà di Berlusconi è mutata ed ha prevalso su tutto, nonostante le pressioni interne (figli) ed esterne (tifosi).
> Non è un problema di garanzie bancarie, quelle ci sono tutte, e manco di intoppi burocratici. E' soltanto un problema di CONOSCENZA.
> In parole povere, per concedere l'esclusiva Silvio vuole stanare i cinesi e conoscere tutti i loro volti. Il nome di Evergrande non basta.
> Il Cavaliere vuole conoscerli tutti, dal primo all'ultimo. E poi potrà concedere l'esclusiva che conterrà anche delle penali in caso di inadempimento.
> ...


Prenditi sti 730 mln e vattene.


----------



## Hellscream (5 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Campopiano: trattativa a un bivio. Berlusconi vuole i nomi, Galatioto vuole la fiducia. O si trova un accordo o salta tutto. Lunedì poi martedì e infine giovedì. Ma la firma dell'esclusiva tra la conglomerata cinese e Fininvest non è ancora arrivata. Sono stati dei giorni pazzeschi, Berlusconi è davvero combattuto e vuole vederci chiaro. Nonostante, infatti, la holding di famiglia abbia le carte per andare a firmare l'esclusiva con i cinesi. Sono stati giorni cruciali, nei quali Galatioto ha comunicato a Fininvest che non aspetterà ancora per molto. A quanto risulta al giornalista, le parti erano d'accordo su tutto e lo era anche il cavaliere. Per questo motivo era previsto per lunedì scorso il CDA straordinario Fininvest per arrivare al fatidico SI. Ma poi qualcosa è andato storto. Nel senso che la volontà di Berlusconi è mutata ed ha prevalso su tutto, nonostante le pressioni interne (figli) ed esterne (tifosi).
> Non è un problema di garanzie bancarie, quelle ci sono tutte, e manco di intoppi burocratici. E' soltanto un problema di CONOSCENZA.
> In parole povere, per concedere l'esclusiva Silvio vuole stanare i cinesi e conoscere tutti i loro volti. Il nome di Evergrande non basta.
> Il Cavaliere vuole conoscerli tutti, dal primo all'ultimo. E poi potrà concedere l'esclusiva che conterrà anche delle penali in caso di inadempimento.
> ...



Ed io dovrei credere che uno dopo settimane, non uno o due giorni ma settimane di trattative, non sa chi sono i compratori?? Aahahahhahahahahahaahahah


----------



## Theochedeo (5 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Campopiano: trattativa a un bivio. Berlusconi vuole i nomi, Galatioto vuole la fiducia. O si trova un accordo o salta tutto. Lunedì poi martedì e infine giovedì. Ma la firma dell'esclusiva tra la conglomerata cinese e Fininvest non è ancora arrivata. Sono stati dei giorni pazzeschi, Berlusconi è davvero combattuto e vuole vederci chiaro. Nonostante, infatti, la holding di famiglia abbia le carte per andare a firmare l'esclusiva con i cinesi. Sono stati giorni cruciali, nei quali Galatioto ha comunicato a Fininvest che non aspetterà ancora per molto. A quanto risulta al giornalista, le parti erano d'accordo su tutto e lo era anche il cavaliere. Per questo motivo era previsto per lunedì scorso il CDA straordinario Fininvest per arrivare al fatidico SI. Ma poi qualcosa è andato storto. Nel senso che la volontà di Berlusconi è mutata ed ha prevalso su tutto, nonostante le pressioni interne (figli) ed esterne (tifosi).
> Non è un problema di garanzie bancarie, quelle ci sono tutte, e manco di intoppi burocratici. E' soltanto un problema di CONOSCENZA.
> In parole povere, per concedere l'esclusiva Silvio vuole stanare i cinesi e conoscere tutti i loro volti. Il nome di Evergrande non basta.
> Il Cavaliere vuole conoscerli tutti, dal primo all'ultimo. E poi potrà concedere l'esclusiva che conterrà anche delle penali in caso di inadempimento.
> ...



E per grazia divina, qualcuno potrebbe spiegarmi perchè diavolo sarebbe cosi complicato fare i nomi della cordata?? 

Ogni notizia e ogni aspetto di questa trattativa mi fa impazzire. Ci sono degli intoppi SENZA SENSO


----------



## mrsmit (5 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Campopiano: trattativa a un bivio. Berlusconi vuole i nomi, Galatioto vuole la fiducia. O si trova un accordo o salta tutto. Lunedì poi martedì e infine giovedì. Ma la firma dell'esclusiva tra la conglomerata cinese e Fininvest non è ancora arrivata. Sono stati dei giorni pazzeschi, Berlusconi è davvero combattuto e vuole vederci chiaro. Nonostante, infatti, la holding di famiglia abbia le carte per andare a firmare l'esclusiva con i cinesi. Sono stati giorni cruciali, nei quali Galatioto ha comunicato a Fininvest che non aspetterà ancora per molto. A quanto risulta al giornalista, le parti erano d'accordo su tutto e lo era anche il cavaliere. Per questo motivo era previsto per lunedì scorso il CDA straordinario Fininvest per arrivare al fatidico SI. Ma poi qualcosa è andato storto. Nel senso che la volontà di Berlusconi è mutata ed ha prevalso su tutto, nonostante le pressioni interne (figli) ed esterne (tifosi).
> Non è un problema di garanzie bancarie, quelle ci sono tutte, e manco di intoppi burocratici. E' soltanto un problema di CONOSCENZA.
> In parole povere, per concedere l'esclusiva Silvio vuole stanare i cinesi e conoscere tutti i loro volti. Il nome di Evergrande non basta.
> Il Cavaliere vuole conoscerli tutti, dal primo all'ultimo. E poi potrà concedere l'esclusiva che conterrà anche delle penali in caso di inadempimento.
> ...



Non ci credo nemmeno un pò sul fatto che Fininvest e Berlusconi non sappiano chi fa parte della cordata, è assurda una cosa del genere.


----------



## Aragorn (5 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Campopiano: trattativa a un bivio. Berlusconi vuole i nomi, Galatioto vuole la fiducia. O si trova un accordo o salta tutto. Lunedì poi martedì e infine giovedì. Ma la firma dell'esclusiva tra la conglomerata cinese e Fininvest non è ancora arrivata. Sono stati dei giorni pazzeschi, Berlusconi è davvero combattuto e vuole vederci chiaro. Nonostante, infatti, la holding di famiglia abbia le carte per andare a firmare l'esclusiva con i cinesi. Sono stati giorni cruciali, nei quali Galatioto ha comunicato a Fininvest che non aspetterà ancora per molto. A quanto risulta al giornalista, le parti erano d'accordo su tutto e lo era anche il cavaliere. Per questo motivo era previsto per lunedì scorso il CDA straordinario Fininvest per arrivare al fatidico SI. Ma poi qualcosa è andato storto. Nel senso che la volontà di Berlusconi è mutata ed ha prevalso su tutto, nonostante le pressioni interne (figli) ed esterne (tifosi).
> Non è un problema di garanzie bancarie, quelle ci sono tutte, e manco di intoppi burocratici. E' soltanto un problema di CONOSCENZA.
> In parole povere, per concedere l'esclusiva Silvio vuole stanare i cinesi e conoscere tutti i loro volti. Il nome di Evergrande non basta.
> Il Cavaliere vuole conoscerli tutti, dal primo all'ultimo. E poi potrà concedere l'esclusiva che conterrà anche delle penali in caso di inadempimento.
> ...



Tutto ciò rasenta la follia, più o meno come il 99% delle vicende che riguardano Berlusconi e il Milan.


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Campopiano: trattativa a un bivio. Berlusconi vuole i nomi, Galatioto vuole la fiducia. O si trova un accordo o salta tutto. Lunedì poi martedì e infine giovedì. Ma la firma dell'esclusiva tra la conglomerata cinese e Fininvest non è ancora arrivata. Sono stati dei giorni pazzeschi, Berlusconi è davvero combattuto e vuole vederci chiaro. Nonostante, infatti, la holding di famiglia abbia le carte per andare a firmare l'esclusiva con i cinesi. Sono stati giorni cruciali, nei quali Galatioto ha comunicato a Fininvest che non aspetterà ancora per molto. A quanto risulta al giornalista, le parti erano d'accordo su tutto e lo era anche il cavaliere. Per questo motivo era previsto per lunedì scorso il CDA straordinario Fininvest per arrivare al fatidico SI. Ma poi qualcosa è andato storto. Nel senso che la volontà di Berlusconi è mutata ed ha prevalso su tutto, nonostante le pressioni interne (figli) ed esterne (tifosi).
> Non è un problema di garanzie bancarie, quelle ci sono tutte, e manco di intoppi burocratici. E' soltanto un problema di CONOSCENZA.
> In parole povere, per concedere l'esclusiva Silvio vuole stanare i cinesi e conoscere tutti i loro volti. Il nome di Evergrande non basta.
> Il Cavaliere vuole conoscerli tutti, dal primo all'ultimo. E poi potrà concedere l'esclusiva che conterrà anche delle penali in caso di inadempimento.
> ...



La fonte di Campopiano ha chiuso i rubinetti, sta romanzando


----------



## martinmilan (5 Maggio 2016)

Tutte sciocchezze...figurati se il venditore non sa a chi vende...viene solo da ridere a pensarlo.
Ho l'impressione sempre più palese che Campopiano stia cercando scappatoie illogiche.


----------



## martinmilan (5 Maggio 2016)

mrsmit ha scritto:


> Non ci credo nemmeno un pò sul fatto che Fininvest e Berlusconi non sappiano chi fa parte della cordata, è assurda una cosa del genere.



Non è assurda,è impossibile!


----------



## Devil (5 Maggio 2016)

Seeee vabé, fate prima a dire che non esiste nessuna cordata. Un affare da 730 milioni e non sai con chi stai trattando? seriamente???


----------



## Devil (5 Maggio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> La fonte di Campopiano ha chiuso i rubinetti, sta romanzando



Credo anch'io


----------



## Guglielmo90 (5 Maggio 2016)

Questo articolo non mi convince per niente..


----------



## martinmilan (5 Maggio 2016)

Galatioto'' Silvio vogliamo prendere il Milan''
Silvio''Chi siete?''
Galatioto''Non te lo diciamo,tu tratta con noi e vendi e poi forse...dico forse...lo saprai''


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Campopiano: trattativa a un bivio. Berlusconi vuole i nomi, Galatioto vuole la fiducia. O si trova un accordo o salta tutto. Lunedì poi martedì e infine giovedì. Ma la firma dell'esclusiva tra la conglomerata cinese e Fininvest non è ancora arrivata. Sono stati dei giorni pazzeschi, Berlusconi è davvero combattuto e vuole vederci chiaro. Nonostante, infatti, la holding di famiglia abbia le carte per andare a firmare l'esclusiva con i cinesi. Sono stati giorni cruciali, nei quali Galatioto ha comunicato a Fininvest che non aspetterà ancora per molto. A quanto risulta al giornalista, le parti erano d'accordo su tutto e lo era anche il cavaliere. Per questo motivo era previsto per lunedì scorso il CDA straordinario Fininvest per arrivare al fatidico SI. Ma poi qualcosa è andato storto. Nel senso che la volontà di Berlusconi è mutata ed ha prevalso su tutto, nonostante le pressioni interne (figli) ed esterne (tifosi).
> Non è un problema di garanzie bancarie, quelle ci sono tutte, e manco di intoppi burocratici. E' soltanto un problema di CONOSCENZA.
> In parole povere, per concedere l'esclusiva Silvio vuole stanare i cinesi e conoscere tutti i loro volti. Il nome di Evergrande non basta.
> Il Cavaliere vuole conoscerli tutti, dal primo all'ultimo. E poi potrà concedere l'esclusiva che conterrà anche delle penali in caso di inadempimento.
> ...



Cavolate.. con Bee però il problema non si poneva. Anche con lui i nomi non venivano fuori ma, ha firmato esclusiva e preliminare.

La trattativa salta perché vuole conosce i nomi. NO la trattativa salta perche il circo deve finire


----------



## JohnShepard (5 Maggio 2016)

E vattene maledetto!!!


----------



## Devil (5 Maggio 2016)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Questo articolo non mi convince per niente..



Non è questione di non convincere, è proprio ridicola l'intera faccenda. A questo punto ci sarebbe da chiedersi se non sia mai esistita una cordata cinese e se l'intera trattativa si in realtà l'ennesimo teatrino di Berlusconi e Galliani. Sarebbe comunque più credibile di un Berlusconi che non conosce l'identità dei compratori


----------



## Hellscream (5 Maggio 2016)

Dai ragazzi, sta cosa non sta ne in cielo ne in terra.. Uno vuole vendere una società, tratta per settimane e non sa nemmeno a chi la sta vendendo? Credibilità zero.


----------



## martinmilan (5 Maggio 2016)

Dite a campopiano che si inventi cose piùcredibili però..
Galatioto ha detto che il 16 aprile erano già a buon punto,il che sgnifica che già trattavano da settimane..
Vuoi che in 2-3 mesi non sappiano ancora con chi trattano? madddaaaiiiiiiiiiii...


----------



## koti (5 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Cavolate.. con Bee però il problema non si poneva. Anche con lui i nomi non venivano fuori ma, ha firmato esclusiva e preliminare.
> 
> La trattativa salta perché vuole conosce i nomi. NO la trattativa salta perche il circo deve finire


Con Bee però non c'è mai stato niente di vincolante. Questo patto d'esclusiva invece mi sa che conterà più di quello che pensiamo.


----------



## Kurt91 (5 Maggio 2016)

Campopiano non sa cos'altro inventarsi.


----------



## martinmilan (5 Maggio 2016)

Devil ha scritto:


> Non è questione di non convincere, è proprio ridicola l'intera faccenda. A questo punto ci sarebbe da chiedersi se non sia mai esistita una cordata cinese e se l'intera trattativa si in realtà l'ennesimo teatrino di Berlusconi e Galliani. Sarebbe comunque più credibile di un Berlusconi che non conosce l'identità dei compratori



A questo punto si...il ragionamento non fa una grinza.


----------



## Coripra (5 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Tutte sciocchezze...figurati se il venditore non sa a chi vende...viene solo da ridere a pensarlo.
> Ho l'impressione sempre più palese che Campopiano stia cercando scappatoie illogiche.



Attenzione: è il compratore (B) che non sa chi vende e vuole conoscere nomi cognomi indirizzi codici fiscali numero di scarpe (ecc.), non il mediatore (G).

B. si sta impuntando per una questione di principio (idiota), tantevero che: "Il nodo è la parola esclusiva. Perché Silvio a questo punto ha detto: "*ok allora posso anche trattare a volto coperto, ma senza esclusiva*". "

B. si vede costretto a vendere ma sta facendo e farà di tutto affinchè la trattativa salti non "per colpa sua".


----------



## Devil (5 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Cavolate.. con Bee però il problema non si poneva. Anche con lui i nomi non venivano fuori ma, ha firmato esclusiva e preliminare.
> 
> La trattativa salta perché vuole conosce i nomi. NO la trattativa salta perche il circo deve finire



Ma guarda, forse lì era diverso perché Bee parlava direttamente con Berlusconi, mentre Galatioto, a quanto ho capito, ha trattato esclusivamente con Fininvest. Comunque se la trattativa dovesse realmente saltare per questa idiozia, sarebbe la prova definitiva dell'ennesimo teatrino ai danni dei tifosi


----------



## sballotello (5 Maggio 2016)

Presa per i fondelli


----------



## JohnShepard (5 Maggio 2016)

A questo punto sarà stato l'ennesimo teatrino


----------



## Hellscream (5 Maggio 2016)

Devil ha scritto:


> Ma guarda, forse lì era diverso perché Bee parlava direttamente con Berlusconi, mentre Galatioto, a quanto ho capito, ha trattato esclusivamente con Fininvest. *Comunque se la trattativa dovesse realmente saltare per questa idiozia, sarebbe la prova definitiva dell'ennesimo teatrino ai danni dei tifos*i



Anche perchè sarebbe una cosa palesemente falsa


----------



## koti (5 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Campopiano: trattativa a un bivio. Berlusconi vuole i nomi, Galatioto vuole la fiducia. O si trova un accordo o salta tutto. Lunedì poi martedì e infine giovedì. Ma la firma dell'esclusiva tra la conglomerata cinese e Fininvest non è ancora arrivata. Sono stati dei giorni pazzeschi, Berlusconi è davvero combattuto e vuole vederci chiaro. Nonostante, infatti, la holding di famiglia abbia le carte per andare a firmare l'esclusiva con i cinesi. Sono stati giorni cruciali, nei quali Galatioto ha comunicato a Fininvest che non aspetterà ancora per molto. A quanto risulta al giornalista, le parti erano d'accordo su tutto e lo era anche il cavaliere. Per questo motivo era previsto per lunedì scorso il CDA straordinario Fininvest per arrivare al fatidico SI. Ma poi qualcosa è andato storto. Nel senso che la volontà di Berlusconi è mutata ed ha prevalso su tutto, nonostante le pressioni interne (figli) ed esterne (tifosi).
> Non è un problema di garanzie bancarie, quelle ci sono tutte, e manco di intoppi burocratici. E' soltanto un problema di CONOSCENZA.
> In parole povere, per concedere l'esclusiva Silvio vuole stanare i cinesi e conoscere tutti i loro volti. Il nome di Evergrande non basta.
> Il Cavaliere vuole conoscerli tutti, dal primo all'ultimo. E poi potrà concedere l'esclusiva che conterrà anche delle penali in caso di inadempimento.
> ...


Mi domando perchè i cinesi interessanti all'Inter si sono mostrati subito, con tanto di comunicato. Mentre questi, a costo di far saltare la trattativa, continuano a rimanere nell'ombra.


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Maggio 2016)

Devil ha scritto:


> Ma guarda, forse lì era diverso perché Bee parlava direttamente con Berlusconi, mentre Galatioto, a quanto ho capito, ha trattato esclusivamente con Fininvest. Comunque se la trattativa dovesse realmente saltare per questa idiozia, sarebbe la prova definitiva dell'ennesimo teatrino ai danni dei tifosi



Ed infatti si è visto come è finita.. Galatioto avrà parlato con Berlusconi dai. Solo che a differenza di Bee non andava in giro per Milano con la moglie di fianco a fari selfie. Non aveva Alaciato che mandava messaggi ed i suoi fedeli con telecamere ad hotel e arcore.


----------



## martinmilan (5 Maggio 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Attenzione: è il compratore (B) che non sa chi vende e vuole conoscere nomi cognomi indirizzi codici fiscali numero di scarpe (ecc.), non il mediatore (G).
> 
> B. si sta impuntando per una questione di principio (idiota), tantevero che: "Il nodo è la parola esclusiva. Perché Silvio a questo punto ha detto: "*ok allora posso anche trattare a volto coperto, ma senza esclusiva*". "
> 
> B. si vede costretto a vendere ma sta facendo e farà di tutto affinchè la trattativa salti non "per colpa sua".


Berlusconi è il venditore non il compratore...è un venditore deve sapere a chi vende cappero!


----------



## Devil (5 Maggio 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Attenzione: è il compratore (B) che non sa chi vende e vuole conoscere nomi cognomi indirizzi codici fiscali numero di scarpe (ecc.), non il mediatore (G).
> 
> B. si sta impuntando per una questione di principio (idiota), tantevero che: "Il nodo è la parola esclusiva. Perché Silvio a questo punto ha detto: "*ok allora posso anche trattare a volto coperto, ma senza esclusiva*". "
> 
> B. si vede costretto a vendere ma sta facendo e farà di tutto affinchè la trattativa salti non "per colpa sua".



Ma io anche a questa storia che si voglia mettere contro tutti i dirigenti di Fininvest e indispettire i figli, non ci credo più di tanto eh. Voglio dire, tu puoi anche dire di no, ma se quelli di Fininvest ti chiudono i rubinetti e rifiutano di ripianare i bilanci, quanto potrai resistere? cioè il fallimento sarebbe ogni anno dietro l'angolo.


----------



## kolao95 (5 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Campopiano: trattativa a un bivio. Berlusconi vuole i nomi, Galatioto vuole la fiducia. O si trova un accordo o salta tutto. Lunedì poi martedì e infine giovedì. Ma la firma dell'esclusiva tra la conglomerata cinese e Fininvest non è ancora arrivata. Sono stati dei giorni pazzeschi, Berlusconi è davvero combattuto e vuole vederci chiaro. Nonostante, infatti, la holding di famiglia abbia le carte per andare a firmare l'esclusiva con i cinesi. Sono stati giorni cruciali, nei quali Galatioto ha comunicato a Fininvest che non aspetterà ancora per molto. A quanto risulta al giornalista, le parti erano d'accordo su tutto e lo era anche il cavaliere. Per questo motivo era previsto per lunedì scorso il CDA straordinario Fininvest per arrivare al fatidico SI. Ma poi qualcosa è andato storto. Nel senso che la volontà di Berlusconi è mutata ed ha prevalso su tutto, nonostante le pressioni interne (figli) ed esterne (tifosi).
> Non è un problema di garanzie bancarie, quelle ci sono tutte, e manco di intoppi burocratici. E' soltanto un problema di CONOSCENZA.
> In parole povere, per concedere l'esclusiva Silvio vuole stanare i cinesi e conoscere tutti i loro volti. Il nome di Evergrande non basta.
> Il Cavaliere vuole conoscerli tutti, dal primo all'ultimo. E poi potrà concedere l'esclusiva che conterrà anche delle penali in caso di inadempimento.
> ...



Mah, il fatto che Berlusconi abbia bloccato tutto perché vuole conoscere i compratori mi pare alquanto surreale.


----------



## ignaxio (5 Maggio 2016)

Beh ragazzi.. Credo sia normale non fare i nomi dei compratori, altrimenti si speculerebbe moltissimo sulle azioni in borsa delle loro aziende. 
Ragioniamo. 

E se per loro è importante stare nell'ombra, Sal a bene fa impuntarsi.


----------



## Devil (5 Maggio 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Mi domando perchè i cinesi interessanti all'Inter si sono mostrati subito, con tanto di comunicato. Mentre questi, a costo di far saltare la trattativa, continuano a rimanere nell'ombra.



Perché quelli interessati all'Inter non vogliono la maggioranza


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Campopiano: trattativa a un bivio. Berlusconi vuole i nomi, Galatioto vuole la fiducia. O si trova un accordo o salta tutto. Lunedì poi martedì e infine giovedì. Ma la firma dell'esclusiva tra la conglomerata cinese e Fininvest non è ancora arrivata. Sono stati dei giorni pazzeschi, Berlusconi è davvero combattuto e vuole vederci chiaro. Nonostante, infatti, la holding di famiglia abbia le carte per andare a firmare l'esclusiva con i cinesi. Sono stati giorni cruciali, nei quali Galatioto ha comunicato a Fininvest che non aspetterà ancora per molto. A quanto risulta al giornalista, le parti erano d'accordo su tutto e lo era anche il cavaliere. Per questo motivo era previsto per lunedì scorso il CDA straordinario Fininvest per arrivare al fatidico SI. Ma poi qualcosa è andato storto. Nel senso che la volontà di Berlusconi è mutata ed ha prevalso su tutto, nonostante le pressioni interne (figli) ed esterne (tifosi).
> Non è un problema di garanzie bancarie, quelle ci sono tutte, e manco di intoppi burocratici. E' soltanto un problema di CONOSCENZA.
> In parole povere, per concedere l'esclusiva Silvio vuole stanare i cinesi e conoscere tutti i loro volti. Il nome di Evergrande non basta.
> Il Cavaliere vuole conoscerli tutti, dal primo all'ultimo. E poi potrà concedere l'esclusiva che conterrà anche delle penali in caso di inadempimento.
> ...



L'ipotesi di Campopiano non è campata per aria, probabilmente Galatioto ha fatto uscire soltanto un nome molto importante come Evergrande per dare credibilità alla sua cordata. E Berlusconi aveva detto di si ma poi ha cambiato idea e adesso vuole conoscerli tutti. Ci può stare, purtroppo sappiamo com'è umorale.

A questi livelli non è affatto strano che i nomi degli acquirenti si conoscano strada facendo e non tutti all'inizio. Per questo esistono gli advisor che trattano per conto dei compratori. Checché ne possa pensare molta gente dubbiosa sul fatto che dopo mesi ancora non si conoscono


----------



## martinmilan (5 Maggio 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Beh ragazzi.. Credo sia normale non fare i nomi dei compratori, altrimenti si speculerebbe moltissimo sulle azioni in borsa delle loro aziende.
> Ragioniamo.
> 
> E se per loro è importante stare nell'ombra, Sal a bene fa impuntarsi.


Non esiste nè in cielo nè in terra...la stampa non deve saperlo e per questo esiston accordi di riservatezza.Ma il venditore deve saperlo il giorno stesso in cui comincia la trattativa.


----------



## Kurt91 (5 Maggio 2016)

.


----------



## ildemone85 (5 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Campopiano: trattativa a un bivio. Berlusconi vuole i nomi, Galatioto vuole la fiducia. O si trova un accordo o salta tutto. Lunedì poi martedì e infine giovedì. Ma la firma dell'esclusiva tra la conglomerata cinese e Fininvest non è ancora arrivata. Sono stati dei giorni pazzeschi, Berlusconi è davvero combattuto e vuole vederci chiaro. Nonostante, infatti, la holding di famiglia abbia le carte per andare a firmare l'esclusiva con i cinesi. Sono stati giorni cruciali, nei quali Galatioto ha comunicato a Fininvest che non aspetterà ancora per molto. A quanto risulta al giornalista, le parti erano d'accordo su tutto e lo era anche il cavaliere. Per questo motivo era previsto per lunedì scorso il CDA straordinario Fininvest per arrivare al fatidico SI. Ma poi qualcosa è andato storto. Nel senso che la volontà di Berlusconi è mutata ed ha prevalso su tutto, nonostante le pressioni interne (figli) ed esterne (tifosi).
> Non è un problema di garanzie bancarie, quelle ci sono tutte, e manco di intoppi burocratici. E' soltanto un problema di CONOSCENZA.
> In parole povere, per concedere l'esclusiva Silvio vuole stanare i cinesi e conoscere tutti i loro volti. Il nome di Evergrande non basta.
> Il Cavaliere vuole conoscerli tutti, dal primo all'ultimo. E poi potrà concedere l'esclusiva che conterrà anche delle penali in caso di inadempimento.
> ...



mah, articolo buttato li, tanto per guadagnare tempo


----------



## kollaps (5 Maggio 2016)

La mia opinione è che dobbiamo ringraziare Campopiano per lo scoop Evergrande, ma ora possiamo toglierlo dal novero delle fonti informate dei fatti.
Gli hanno passato giusto le notizie che volevano far passare e poi hanno chiuso i rubinetti...quest'articolo potevo scriverlo anche io suvvia.
Al momento dobbiamo solo aspettare l'evolversi ufficiale della faccenda, qualsiasi voce dei media può essere campata per aria, compreso l'affidabile (fino alla settimana scorsa) Campopiano.


----------



## martinmilan (5 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> L'ipotesi di Campopiano non è campata per aria, probabilmente Galatioto ha fatto uscire soltanto un nome molto importante come Evergrande per dare credibilità alla sua cordata. E Berlusconi aveva detto di si ma poi ha cambiato idea e adesso vuole conoscerli tutti. Ci può stare, purtroppo sappiamo com'è umorale.
> 
> A questi livelli non è affatto strano che i nomi degli acquirenti si conoscano strada facendo e non tutti all'inizio. Per questo esistono gli advisor che trattano per conto dei compratori. Checché ne possa pensare molta gente dubbiosa sul fatto che dopo mesi ancora non si conoscono


Scusa ma non ci credo nemmeno un pò. I nomi devi saperli subito altrimenti poi magari vieni a sapere che stai trattando con topo gigio.


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> L'ipotesi di Campopiano non è campata per aria, probabilmente Galatioto ha fatto uscire soltanto un nome molto importante come Evergrande per dare credibilità alla sua cordata. E Berlusconi aveva detto di si ma poi ha cambiato idea e adesso vuole conoscerli tutti. Ci può stare, purtroppo sappiamo com'è umorale.
> 
> A questi livelli non è affatto strano che i nomi degli acquirenti si conoscano strada facendo e non tutti all'inizio. Per questo esistono gli advisor che trattano per conto dei compratori. Checché ne possa pensare molta gente dubbiosa sul fatto che dopo mesi ancora non si conoscono



Ma infatti, i mandati esistono anche per quello. Si levasse dai piedi in fretta questo pazzoide, non lo tollero più


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (5 Maggio 2016)

Che strazio, il tifoso del Milan ultimamente ne sta passando veramente troppe.


----------



## DannySa (5 Maggio 2016)

A me pare stranissimo che una trattativa possa saltare perché non si conoscono i nomi e i cognomi dei compratori, una trattativa di questo livello poi.
Berlusconi non voleva delle garanzie? penso le abbia avute quando è uscito il nome di Evergrande, perché continuare questo parto quando i nomi degli altri facenti parte della cordata verranno fuori con l'evolversi della trattativa? la garanzia dovrebbero essere le cifre, i 720-730 mln di cui si parlava.
Sarebbe ridicolo che tutto si concludesse con una nulla di fatto per una sciocchezza del genere, una volta presi i soldi Berlusconi non avrà più nulla a che fare con il Milan.


----------



## robs91 (5 Maggio 2016)

L' importante è che 'sti cinesi esistano sul serio


----------



## Basileuon (5 Maggio 2016)

Ma ragazzi un bello shitstorm sugli account email del Milan e di Fininvest? Intasiamogli le caselle email sia del "centralino" che di alcune caselle specifiche (conosco un tool infallibile per trovare qualsiasi indirizzo email)... Sinceramente non sono affatto allineato all'idea che sia tutto un teatrino, sono però convinto che Berlusconi ultimamente abbia qualche problema di salute perché si comporta esattamente in modo contrario al suo modo di agire, prima B. non cambiava idea un paio di volte al giorno, prima si metteva una cosa in mente e cadessero tutti gli angeli dal paradiso lui arrivava a raggiungere il suo obiettivo. Se continua così prima o poi i figli gli toglieranno il potere di firma per infermità mentale.


----------



## addox (5 Maggio 2016)

Devil ha scritto:


> Ma io anche a questa storia che si voglia mettere contro tutti i dirigenti di Fininvest e indispettire i figli, non ci credo più di tanto eh. Voglio dire, tu puoi anche dire di no, *ma se quelli di Fininvest ti chiudono i rubinetti e rifiutano di ripianare i bilanci, quanto potrai resistere?* cioè il fallimento sarebbe ogni anno dietro l'angolo.


La Fininvest è Berlusconi, ne detiene il 70% delle azioni Lui personalmente. I rubinetti sono suoi. Anche questa storia che ormai si legge da più parti, in cui Berlusconi sarebbe "costretto" dai figli o da presunti dirigenti a prendere decisioni, tutt'al più potrebbero essere consigli, che il nano non ha mai ascoltato da nessuno. Nelle aziende del nano ha sempre e solo comandato lui neanche i figli contano realmente qualcosa, ma anzi se necessario gli stessi figli vengono messi in secondo piano e usati, vedi vicenda stadio.
Tutto quello che sarà, verrà solo ed esclusivamente dalla sua testa, purtroppo.


----------



## neversayconte (5 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Non esiste nè in cielo nè in terra...la stampa non deve saperlo e per questo esiston accordi di riservatezza.Ma il venditore deve saperlo il giorno stesso in cui comincia la trattativa.



This. E' così, e solo così può essere.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (5 Maggio 2016)

Premetto che non credo molto in questa versione. Mi sembra quantomeno particolare. Detto questo, se questa assurdità fosse realtà, nell'assurdità darei ragione a Berlusconi. Ci sono dieci compratori? Devi sapere nome cognome e vita di tutti e dieci. Qui si vende il Milan, non un automobile


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Maggio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> A me pare stranissimo che una trattativa possa saltare perché non si conoscono i nomi e i cognomi dei compratori, una trattativa di questo livello poi.
> Berlusconi non voleva delle garanzie? penso le abbia avute quando è uscito il nome di Evergrande, perché continuare questo parto quando i nomi degli altri facenti parte della cordata verranno fuori con l'evolversi della trattativa? la garanzia dovrebbero essere le cifre, i 720-730 mln di cui si parlava.
> Sarebbe ridicolo che tutto si concludesse con una nulla di fatto per una sciocchezza del genere, una volta presi i soldi Berlusconi non avrà più nulla a che fare con il Milan.



Ma infatti dai.. se tu hai le garanzie che ti versano 730 mln di euro nel conto, ma chissene di chi ci sia dietro. Tanto non è più di mia proprietà quello che fanno dopo è affare loro. Tra l'alto se ci fosse veramente sta trattativa, allora parliamo di gente top in CINA ripeto in Cina. Un paese che vige ancora la censura e vari controlli. 

Ripeto se ci sono questi Cinesi, allora stasera salutano. Con questi non puoi fare i tuoi comodo.. tanto a loro cosa cambia? Vanno dall'Inter.

Evidentemente è tutto una farsa


----------



## Crox93 (5 Maggio 2016)

Berlusconi è decisamente umorale,verissimo, ma solo a me lo sembra parecchio anche Campopiano? Ogni giorno si sveglia e spinge un po verso il si,un po verso il no.
Io rimango convinto che di vero ci sia ben poco e credo che Campopiano abbia voluto e ottenuto i suoi "15 minuti di celebrità" ed ora sta cercando di uscirne in maniera morbida per non destare sospetti.


----------



## Fedeshi (5 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Campopiano: trattativa a un bivio. Berlusconi vuole i nomi, Galatioto vuole la fiducia. O si trova un accordo o salta tutto. Lunedì poi martedì e infine giovedì. Ma la firma dell'esclusiva tra la conglomerata cinese e Fininvest non è ancora arrivata. Sono stati dei giorni pazzeschi, Berlusconi è davvero combattuto e vuole vederci chiaro. Nonostante, infatti, la holding di famiglia abbia le carte per andare a firmare l'esclusiva con i cinesi. Sono stati giorni cruciali, nei quali Galatioto ha comunicato a Fininvest che non aspetterà ancora per molto. A quanto risulta al giornalista, le parti erano d'accordo su tutto e lo era anche il cavaliere. Per questo motivo era previsto per lunedì scorso il CDA straordinario Fininvest per arrivare al fatidico SI. Ma poi qualcosa è andato storto. Nel senso che la volontà di Berlusconi è mutata ed ha prevalso su tutto, nonostante le pressioni interne (figli) ed esterne (tifosi).
> Non è un problema di garanzie bancarie, quelle ci sono tutte, e manco di intoppi burocratici. E' soltanto un problema di CONOSCENZA.
> In parole povere, per concedere l'esclusiva Silvio vuole stanare i cinesi e conoscere tutti i loro volti. Il nome di Evergrande non basta.
> Il Cavaliere vuole conoscerli tutti, dal primo all'ultimo. E poi potrà concedere l'esclusiva che conterrà anche delle penali in caso di inadempimento.
> ...



Non ci credo che una trattativa di questa portata salti per questa fesseria.


----------



## mabadi (5 Maggio 2016)

Io credo che l'esclusiva non sia con i cinesi ma con Galiatoto.
Così si capirebbero diversi aspetti.
In pratica Galiatoto vorrà l'esclusiva a trattare e a indicare il compratore.
Come un mandato a vendere


----------



## martinmilan (5 Maggio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Non ci credo che una trattativa di questa portata salti per questa fesseria.



E' una fesserie enorme...è quasi un insulto all'intelligenza.Poteva uscirsene con un ''ragazzi non so più nulla scusate'' che faceva più bella figura.


----------



## siioca (5 Maggio 2016)

Leggendo l'articolo sembra proprio che cerca un modo per uscirne.


----------



## danjr (5 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Campopiano: trattativa a un bivio. Berlusconi vuole i nomi, Galatioto vuole la fiducia. O si trova un accordo o salta tutto. Lunedì poi martedì e infine giovedì. Ma la firma dell'esclusiva tra la conglomerata cinese e Fininvest non è ancora arrivata. Sono stati dei giorni pazzeschi, Berlusconi è davvero combattuto e vuole vederci chiaro. Nonostante, infatti, la holding di famiglia abbia le carte per andare a firmare l'esclusiva con i cinesi. Sono stati giorni cruciali, nei quali Galatioto ha comunicato a Fininvest che non aspetterà ancora per molto. A quanto risulta al giornalista, le parti erano d'accordo su tutto e lo era anche il cavaliere. Per questo motivo era previsto per lunedì scorso il CDA straordinario Fininvest per arrivare al fatidico SI. Ma poi qualcosa è andato storto. Nel senso che la volontà di Berlusconi è mutata ed ha prevalso su tutto, nonostante le pressioni interne (figli) ed esterne (tifosi).
> Non è un problema di garanzie bancarie, quelle ci sono tutte, e manco di intoppi burocratici. E' soltanto un problema di CONOSCENZA.
> In parole povere, per concedere l'esclusiva Silvio vuole stanare i cinesi e conoscere tutti i loro volti. Il nome di Evergrande non basta.
> Il Cavaliere vuole conoscerli tutti, dal primo all'ultimo. E poi potrà concedere l'esclusiva che conterrà anche delle penali in caso di inadempimento.
> ...


Premesso che non ci credo minimamente, ma SE le cose stanno così, è un suo diritto conoscere gli interlocutori


----------



## __king george__ (5 Maggio 2016)

ma nella prassi internazionale per affari di questa portata usa celare il nome dei potenziali compratori anche al venditore o no?
a me sembra una follia ma magari qualcuno piu competente in materia mi puo smentire...


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Maggio 2016)

danjr ha scritto:


> Premesso che non ci credo minimamente, ma SE le cose stanno così, è un suo diritto conoscere gli interlocutori



L'interlocutore è la GSP di Sal Galatioto. Inoltre mi pare evidente che un nome della cordata gliel'abbiano già fatto, cioè Evergrande


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Campopiano: trattativa a un bivio. Berlusconi vuole i nomi, Galatioto vuole la fiducia. O si trova un accordo o salta tutto. Lunedì poi martedì e infine giovedì. Ma la firma dell'esclusiva tra la conglomerata cinese e Fininvest non è ancora arrivata. Sono stati dei giorni pazzeschi, Berlusconi è davvero combattuto e vuole vederci chiaro. Nonostante, infatti, la holding di famiglia abbia le carte per andare a firmare l'esclusiva con i cinesi. Sono stati giorni cruciali, nei quali Galatioto ha comunicato a Fininvest che non aspetterà ancora per molto. A quanto risulta al giornalista, le parti erano d'accordo su tutto e lo era anche il cavaliere. Per questo motivo era previsto per lunedì scorso il CDA straordinario Fininvest per arrivare al fatidico SI. Ma poi qualcosa è andato storto. Nel senso che la volontà di Berlusconi è mutata ed ha prevalso su tutto, nonostante le pressioni interne (figli) ed esterne (tifosi).
> Non è un problema di garanzie bancarie, quelle ci sono tutte, e manco di intoppi burocratici. E' soltanto un problema di CONOSCENZA.
> In parole povere, per concedere l'esclusiva Silvio vuole stanare i cinesi e conoscere tutti i loro volti. Il nome di Evergrande non basta.
> Il Cavaliere vuole conoscerli tutti, dal primo all'ultimo. E poi potrà concedere l'esclusiva che conterrà anche delle penali in caso di inadempimento.
> ...



No, sinceramente mi sembra improbabile. Figuriamoci se non c'è conoscenza degli investitori. 
Ci saranno altri problemi di mezzo, tipo l'orgoglio nanesco o la riconferma di Galliani ai vertici.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Maggio 2016)

ma figurarsi se dopo 3 mesi di trattative B non sa i nomi di chi acquista .. 

tutte balle di Campopiano ..probabilmente la fonte ha chiuso i rubinetti e sta prendendo tempo .


----------



## danjr (5 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> L'interlocutore è la GSP di Sal Galatioto. Inoltre mi pare evidente che un nome della cordata gliel'abbiano già fatto, cioè Evergrande


 SE realmente tiene al Milan (ne dubito ma dobbiamo commentare gli articoli) capisco che voglia avere determinate Garanzie. Che ne so, vuole i nomi, da due chiamate a Xi Jinping e verifica l'attendibilità.


----------



## Coripra (5 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Berlusconi è il venditore non il compratore...è un venditore deve sapere a chi vende cappero!



Sì scusa, ho fatto un po' di casino con le parti 

Tieni conto però che il compratore non è obbligato a manifestarsi prima della vendita.
Per intenderci, in un preliminare di compravendita io posso intervenire in prima persona, impegnandomi per me o per altra persona od ente, ad acquistare.
Al venditore in fin dei conti (in teoria) interessa vendere: che poi acquisti A o Z poco dovrebbe importare.
Certo che qui dobbiamo considerare "l'affetto" di B. per il "giocattolo Milan".
Insomma, si sa che invecchiando si torna bambini.


----------



## Julian Ross (5 Maggio 2016)

Campopiano mi sembra che stia mettendo le mani avanti ormai...


----------



## koti (5 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> E' una fesserie enorme...è quasi un insulto all'intelligenza.Poteva uscirsene con un ''ragazzi non so più nulla scusate'' che faceva più bella figura.





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ma figurarsi se dopo 3 mesi di trattative B non sa i nomi di chi acquista ..
> 
> tutte balle di Campopiano ..probabilmente la fonte ha chiuso i rubinetti e sta prendendo tempo .


State parlando e accusando senza sapere come funzionano trattative di questa dimensione. Gente che ne sa più di me dice che non è una cosa strana, per cui mi fido. In ogni caso i nomi di Evergrande e Jack Ma sono già saltati fuori, già quelli da soli dovrebbero essere una garanzia enorme. Evidentemente il vecchio pazzo vuole sapere nome e cognome di ogni singolo compratore uno ad uno. Mi sembra una ricostruzione piuttosto credibile conoscendo il personaggio in questione.


----------



## koti (5 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Campopiano: trattativa a un bivio. Berlusconi vuole i nomi, Galatioto vuole la fiducia. O si trova un accordo o salta tutto. Lunedì poi martedì e infine giovedì. Ma la firma dell'esclusiva tra la conglomerata cinese e Fininvest non è ancora arrivata. Sono stati dei giorni pazzeschi, Berlusconi è davvero combattuto e vuole vederci chiaro. Nonostante, infatti, la holding di famiglia abbia le carte per andare a firmare l'esclusiva con i cinesi. Sono stati giorni cruciali, nei quali Galatioto ha comunicato a Fininvest che non aspetterà ancora per molto. A quanto risulta al giornalista, le parti erano d'accordo su tutto e lo era anche il cavaliere. Per questo motivo era previsto per lunedì scorso il CDA straordinario Fininvest per arrivare al fatidico SI. Ma poi qualcosa è andato storto. Nel senso che la volontà di Berlusconi è mutata ed ha prevalso su tutto, nonostante le pressioni interne (figli) ed esterne (tifosi).
> Non è un problema di garanzie bancarie, quelle ci sono tutte, e manco di intoppi burocratici. E' soltanto un problema di CONOSCENZA.
> In parole povere, per concedere l'esclusiva Silvio vuole stanare i cinesi e conoscere tutti i loro volti. Il nome di Evergrande non basta.
> Il Cavaliere vuole conoscerli tutti, dal primo all'ultimo. E poi potrà concedere l'esclusiva che conterrà anche delle penali in caso di inadempimento.
> ...


.


----------



## Gabry (5 Maggio 2016)

Vi dico la mia, per quanto possa valere, su tutta questa ingarbugliata faccenda.
Silvio è intenzionato a vendere il Milan già dall’anno scorso quando, lanciata l’idea, si è accorto che effettivamente il Milan ha un certo “mercato”.
Detto questo, vista la trattativa piuttosto rapida che stava per concludersi nel maggio scorso ha deciso di cambiare le carte in tavola pretendendo la maggioranza. Trattativa subito tramontata (anche se il teatrino è stato portato avanti per molti mesi).
Detto questo la volontà di Silvio è rimasta quella di vendere, ma prima voleva vincere ancora qualcosa quindi ha dato 150 mln in mano al suo fedele amico Adriano chiedendogli di riportare almeno la squadra in CL.
Galliani, sentendo puzza di bruciato, ha fatto un mercato come tutti abbiamo visto, bruciando soldi in bidoni come mai in trent’anni aveva fatto, avendo bene in mente che se la squadra non vince Berlusconi non la vende e lui potrà continuare a mangiarci sopra.
A quest’ora se le cose fossero andate bene Silvio si sarebbe ritrovato con una squadra in CL (diretto o preliminari) e per quanto riguarda la vendita avrebbe potuto avere molta più voce in capitolo e l’offerta avrebbe potuto essere molto più alta ed attraente.
Qualcuno però ha remato contro. Il rapporto con Mihajlovic si è incrinato immediatamente tanto che viene facile pensare che una figura come Galliani, che funge da principale filo conduttore tra un allenatore ed il presidente della società, non abbia facilitato le cose ed anzi… ma qui si pensa male, abbia volutamente lavorato in sordina per incrinare definitivamente i rapporti di due figure così poco inclini alle ingerenze altrui.
Galliani si è poi assicurato che Mihajlovic non avesse i rinforzi richiesti, fornendogli Boateng nel mercato invernale. La garanzia di non vincere niente era ormai assicurata e Galliani è ben consapevole che prima di dare la colpa ad egli stesso, Silvio l’avrebbe data al mondo intero (allenatore prima e giocatori poi). Per non farci togliere nulla occorreva anche scongiurare la qualificazione all’EL tramite sesto posto che, è evidente, deve essere evitato a tutti i costi in favore del Sassuolo.
Fininvest, che dal canto suo non ne può più di subire il carico economico del Milan, trova dei finanziatori che offrono garanzie e serietà (come chiedeva Silvio) e certamente Marina e il padre conoscono benissimo gli acquirenti visto che, al contrario di quanto vogliono farci credere i giornalai, nessuno vende al buio una società che vale quasi un miliardo di euro.
La mossa di Silvio di cambiare allenatore deve essere vista dal punto di vista della trattativa. Io metto Brocchi e punto sull’Italmilan. Ho un progetto per il futuro, quindi la vendita non è una priorità per me, ergo se vuoi comprare devi convincermi.
Pronti, via. Soldi a palate, garanzie e preliminare. Tutto a posto?
No. Rimane quella piccola questione che esula dalle volontà di Fininvest.
Chi ci campa sul Milan ha avuto mesi di tempo per lavorare ai fianchi l’egocentrismo del Presidentissimo. Immagino già le frasi tipo “un condottiero non lascia l’esercito quando le cose vanno male” oppure “cosa diranno i tifosi se decidi di mollare una squadra tanto scarsa” o ancora “penseranno che non sei più un uomo di successo”.
Ed eccoci ad oggi. Silvio che cerca di inserire clausole nel contratto per farlo rimanere capo, per potersi tenere qualche prerogativa nelle decisioni. Già me lo immagino che si chiede “chissà, forse se vincessi la Coppa Italia i tifosi non potrebbero dire che ho lasciato da perdente...”. Dubbio per lui e terrore per Galliani che intanto sta cercando di tenersi un posto al caldo in una società a caso spagnola.
E allora forse... la data che deciderà il futuro del Milan al di là di qualsiasi preliminare potrebbe essere quella del 21 maggio. Vincere significherebbe lasciare una squadra ufficialmente vincente di un trofeo, qualificata di diritto per una coppa europea e possibile vincente della supercoppa Italia l’anno prossimo (questo a prescindere dai risultati). Non sarebbe male no?
Se trionfa si cambia, questo Galliani lo sa e sono certo che in un modo o nell’altro saprà come assicurarsi che questo non accada (non che debba fare poi molto...).
Se perde invece... probabilmente gli servirà un altro anno per capire che Galliani non è più adatto al suo ruolo, e poi un altro anno ancora per ammettere che nemmeno lui, anziano Presidente, non è più quell’oculato condottiero che ci ha fatto trionfare sul mondo per tanti anni.
Già, ma in quel momento sarà troppo tardi per tutti. 
Per il Milan, per i tifosi, per i cinesi e per Fininvest.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Maggio 2016)

Ma davvero credete che non sia possibile che miliardari cinesi coinvolti in una cordata vogliano rimanere in parte anonimi (magari c'è gente di governo, banche o proprietari di SpA quotate in borsa che devono soppesare ogni parola per non far preoccupare i mercati..)??..la cordata è quella e le garanzie ci sono, ma con chi crede di trattare il mentecatto? C'è un intermediario e parli con lui non è che devi vedermi in faccia buffone...
Tutto procede come volevasi dimostrare col nano che schizza all'ultimo..un malato di mente che tiene in ostaggio milioni di tifosi che lo odiano ormai..

Chiedo ai gestori del forum di sospendere temporaneamente il divieto di augurare a qualcuno la morte perché con tutto il rispetto qui ormai appare evidente che l'unico modo per liberarci di Berlusconi e Fester è madre natura..


----------



## admin (5 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Campopiano: trattativa a un bivio. Berlusconi vuole i nomi, Galatioto vuole la fiducia. O si trova un accordo o salta tutto. Lunedì poi martedì e infine giovedì. Ma la firma dell'esclusiva tra la conglomerata cinese e Fininvest non è ancora arrivata. Sono stati dei giorni pazzeschi, Berlusconi è davvero combattuto e vuole vederci chiaro. Nonostante, infatti, la holding di famiglia abbia le carte per andare a firmare l'esclusiva con i cinesi. Sono stati giorni cruciali, nei quali Galatioto ha comunicato a Fininvest che non aspetterà ancora per molto. A quanto risulta al giornalista, le parti erano d'accordo su tutto e lo era anche il cavaliere. Per questo motivo era previsto per lunedì scorso il CDA straordinario Fininvest per arrivare al fatidico SI. Ma poi qualcosa è andato storto. Nel senso che la volontà di Berlusconi è mutata ed ha prevalso su tutto, nonostante le pressioni interne (figli) ed esterne (tifosi).
> Non è un problema di garanzie bancarie, quelle ci sono tutte, e manco di intoppi burocratici. E' soltanto un problema di CONOSCENZA.
> In parole povere, per concedere l'esclusiva Silvio vuole stanare i cinesi e conoscere tutti i loro volti. Il nome di Evergrande non basta.
> Il Cavaliere vuole conoscerli tutti, dal primo all'ultimo. E poi potrà concedere l'esclusiva che conterrà anche delle penali in caso di inadempimento.
> ...




Poco prima non aveva scritto che la giornata di oggi sarebbe stata CRUCIALE?


----------



## martinmilan (5 Maggio 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Sì scusa, ho fatto un po' di casino con le parti
> 
> Tieni conto però che il compratore non è obbligato a manifestarsi prima della vendita.
> Per intenderci, in un preliminare di compravendita io posso intervenire in prima persona, impegnandomi per me o per altra persona od ente, ad acquistare.
> ...



Io credo invece che il compratore sia obbligato a manifestarsi invece..io non do in mano bilanci e ''segreti'' aziendali a sconosciuti. Se poi scopri che ti vuole comprare Al Baghdadi che fai? Inoltre,cosa da non sottovalutare è il fatto che non sono solo i cinesi a sbattersi ad esaminare conti e cose varie ma anche Fininvest...immagina se poi dopo due mesi che tratti scopri che i tuoi interlocutori sono inaffidabili perchè hanno precedenti di aziende fallimentari o processi in atto. Sarebbero mesi di lavoro sprecati per nulla.Quindi NO per me tuto ciò non ha alcun senso.


----------



## ignaxio (5 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Io credo invece che il compratore sia obbligato a manifestarsi invece..io non do in mano bilanci e ''segreti'' aziendali a sconosciuti. Se poi scopri che ti vuole comprare Al Baghdadi che fai? Inoltre,cosa da non sottovalutare è il fatto che non sono solo i cinesi a sbattersi ad esaminare conti e cose varie ma anche Fininvest...immagina se poi dopo due mesi che tratti scopri che i tuoi interlocutori sono inaffidabili perchè hanno precedenti di aziende fallimentari o processi in atto. Sarebbero mesi di lavoro sprecati per nulla.Quindi NO per me tuto ciò non ha alcun senso.


Vabbe ragazzi, ma se continuate a ripetere che i compratori devono venire allo scoperto mi spiegate a che servono società di ADVISOR e simili?


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Io credo invece che il compratore sia obbligato a manifestarsi invece..io non do in mano bilanci e ''segreti'' aziendali a sconosciuti. Se poi scopri che ti vuole comprare Al Baghdadi che fai? Inoltre,cosa da non sottovalutare è il fatto che non sono solo i cinesi a sbattersi ad esaminare conti e cose varie ma anche Fininvest...immagina se poi dopo due mesi che tratti scopri che i tuoi interlocutori sono inaffidabili perchè hanno precedenti di aziende fallimentari o processi in atto. Sarebbero mesi di lavoro sprecati per nulla.Quindi NO per me tuto ciò non ha alcun senso.



Spesso gli intermediari servono proprio a tenere nascosti i nomi dei compratori..ma poi si è già fatto il nome di Evergrande..ma cosa pretende il nano? se la cordata coinvolgese che so, 100 soggetti li deve conoscere tutti di persona?

Una farsa..semplicemente il nano si è risvegliato nel 1987 di nuovo e crede che broccolo sia sacchi e balotelli Gullit...

Sparisci nano!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ignaxio (5 Maggio 2016)

Non posso postare link o fare copia e incolla ma su molte pagine web e in libri finanziari di Google books c'è chiaramente scritto che gli ADVISOR hanno come funzione principale di essere filtro a garanzia di riservatezza e confidenzialità, proprio per non diffondere voci e notizie che possono portare effetti nocivi sulle azioni in borsa.


----------



## martinmilan (5 Maggio 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Vabbe ragazzi, ma se continuate a ripetere che i compratori devono venire allo scoperto mi spiegate a che servono società di ADVISOR e simili?



Semplicemente i cinesi hanno un pacco di soldi e poca voglia di star li a compilare scartoffiequindi si affidano a terzi.


----------



## martinmilan (5 Maggio 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Non posso postare link o fare copia e incolla ma su molte pagine web e in libri finanziari di Google books c'è chiaramente scritto che gli ADVISOR hanno come funzione principale di essere filtro a garanzia di riservatezza e confidenzialità, proprio per non diffondere voci e notizie che possono portare effetti nocivi sulle azioni in borsa.


Certo...ma con la stampa non con chi tratti.


----------



## Gabry (5 Maggio 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Non posso postare link o fare copia e incolla ma su molte pagine web e in libri finanziari di Google books c'è chiaramente scritto che gli ADVISOR hanno come funzione principale di essere filtro a garanzia di riservatezza e confidenzialità, proprio per non diffondere voci e notizie che possono portare effetti nocivi sulle azioni in borsa.



Si, ma serve per non far conoscere ALLA STAMPA gli interlocutori, serve per avere una garanzia di non diffusione di nomi e segreti finanziari. Ma tra venditore e acquirente si conoscono per forza di cose. Le firme chi pensi che le metta? L'ADVISOR? che altro non è che una congrega di consulenti?


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Certo...ma con la stampa non con chi tratti.



Ma sei serio?! Ma ti rendi conto di quali e quanti interessi possono avere certi soggetti? Mettiamo caso che nel gruppo Evergrande siano presenti dei soggetti che pubblicamente non ci figurano, gente che magari siede su più consigli di amministrazione di aziende con interessi collegati...e secondo te si manifestano al mondo perché il nano vuole la lista dei nomi e cognomi dei compratori per vendere una squadra di calcio??

A Bee però mica ha fatto tutte ste storie


----------



## martinmilan (5 Maggio 2016)

Gabry ha scritto:


> Si, ma serve per non far conoscere ALLA STAMPA gli interlocutori, serve per avere una garanzia di non diffusione di nomi e segreti finanziari. Ma tra venditore e acquirente si conoscono per forza di cose. Le firme chi pensi che le metta? L'ADVISOR? che altro non è che una congrega di consulenti?



Che tralaltro manco è un dogma quella definizione dato che galatioto ha svelato tutto alla stampa.
Non i nomi ma la la trattativa in sè.Non doveva essere svelata in essere.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Maggio 2016)

Gabry ha scritto:


> Si, ma serve per non far conoscere ALLA STAMPA gli interlocutori, serve per avere una garanzia di non diffusione di nomi e segreti finanziari. Ma tra venditore e acquirente si conoscono per forza di cose. Le firme chi pensi che le metta? L'ADVISOR? che altro non è che una congrega di consulenti?



Se ha la delega a firmare certo che si


----------



## anakyn101 (5 Maggio 2016)

Gabry ha scritto:


> Si, ma serve per non far conoscere ALLA STAMPA gli interlocutori, serve per avere una garanzia di non diffusione di nomi e segreti finanziari. Ma tra venditore e acquirente si conoscono per forza di cose. Le firme chi pensi che le metta? L'ADVISOR? che altro non è che una congrega di consulenti?



Che parto ragazzi. Cerchiamo almeno noi di stare sereni ed uniti.


----------



## LukeLike (5 Maggio 2016)

Quindi mi volete far credere che sta cedendo una società e sta per incassare 700 milioni da un uomo di cui non conosce il volto dopo 3 mesi di trattativa? Posso azzardare l'ipotesi che tutto questo è ai limiti della depravazione?


----------



## Casnop (5 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Io credo invece che il compratore sia obbligato a manifestarsi invece..io non do in mano bilanci e ''segreti'' aziendali a sconosciuti. Se poi scopri che ti vuole comprare Al Baghdadi che fai? Inoltre,cosa da non sottovalutare è il fatto che non sono solo i cinesi a sbattersi ad esaminare conti e cose varie ma anche Fininvest...immagina se poi dopo due mesi che tratti scopri che i tuoi interlocutori sono inaffidabili perchè hanno precedenti di aziende fallimentari o processi in atto. Sarebbero mesi di lavoro sprecati per nulla.Quindi NO per me tuto ciò non ha alcun senso.


Ma è del tutto evidente, via... L'arranger, il procacciatore, può si agire inizialmente con un mandato senza rappresentanza onde consentire i primi contatti tra le parti in funzione della conoscenza dei dati pubblici dell'oggetto dell'affare ai fini della presentazione dell'offerta ma, dopo la chiusura dell'accordo economico, allorché si tratta di acquisire dati personali, societari, contrattuali interni al target, classificati sensibili o riservati, il dovere della spendita dei nomi delle parti è strumentale alla diffusione di tali informazioni. I patti di riservatezza, a volte rigidamente disciplinati, garantiscono gli interessati dal ragionevole pericolo di fuga di informazioni, ma all'esterno del teatro contrattuale. Fare di questo addirittura la condizione di prosecuzione delle trattative è più che un'illazione, è un pretesto. Mi sembra che questa ricostruzione sia poco aderente alla prassi di questo tipo di affari, specie nel punto cruciale dell'avvio della fase pre-stipula. La ricostruzione offerta da Laudisa, da Guadagno e dal Messaggero documenta meglio lo stato dei fatti.


----------



## martinmilan (5 Maggio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma sei serio?! Ma ti rendi conto di quali e quanti interessi possono avere certi soggetti? Mettiamo caso che nel gruppo Evergrande siano presenti dei soggetti che pubblicamente non ci figurano, gente che magari siede su più consigli di amministrazione di aziende con interessi collegati...e secondo te si manifestano al mondo perché il nano vuole la lista dei nomi e cognomi dei compratori per vendere una squadra di calcio??
> 
> A Bee però mica ha fatto tutte ste storie



Ma guarda che stai dicendo lo stesso di quello che dico io eh..


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Campopiano: trattativa a un bivio. Berlusconi vuole i nomi, Galatioto vuole la fiducia. O si trova un accordo o salta tutto. Lunedì poi martedì e infine giovedì. Ma la firma dell'esclusiva tra la conglomerata cinese e Fininvest non è ancora arrivata. Sono stati dei giorni pazzeschi, Berlusconi è davvero combattuto e vuole vederci chiaro. Nonostante, infatti, la holding di famiglia abbia le carte per andare a firmare l'esclusiva con i cinesi. Sono stati giorni cruciali, nei quali Galatioto ha comunicato a Fininvest che non aspetterà ancora per molto. A quanto risulta al giornalista, le parti erano d'accordo su tutto e lo era anche il cavaliere. Per questo motivo era previsto per lunedì scorso il CDA straordinario Fininvest per arrivare al fatidico SI. Ma poi qualcosa è andato storto. Nel senso che la volontà di Berlusconi è mutata ed ha prevalso su tutto, nonostante le pressioni interne (figli) ed esterne (tifosi).
> Non è un problema di garanzie bancarie, quelle ci sono tutte, e manco di intoppi burocratici. E' soltanto un problema di CONOSCENZA.
> In parole povere, per concedere l'esclusiva Silvio vuole stanare i cinesi e conoscere tutti i loro volti. Il nome di Evergrande non basta.
> Il Cavaliere vuole conoscerli tutti, dal primo all'ultimo. E poi potrà concedere l'esclusiva che conterrà anche delle penali in caso di inadempimento.
> ...



Ci credo sempre meno (e già prima ci credevo gran poco).
E se oggi non succede nulla il caro Campopiano farebbe meglio a nascondersi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Maggio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Ma è del tutto evidente, via... L'arranger, il procacciatore, può si agire inizialmente con un mandato senza rappresentanza onde consentire i primi contatti tra le parti in funzione della conoscenza dei dati pubblici dell'oggetto dell'affare ai fini della presentazione dell'offerta ma, dopo la chiusura dell'accordo economico, allorché si tratta di acquisire dati personali, societari, contrattuali interni al target, classificati sensibili o riservati, il dovere della spendita dei nomi delle parti è strumentale alla diffusione di tali informazioni. I patti di riservatezza, a volte rigidamente disciplinati, garantiscono gli interessati dal ragionevole pericolo di fuga di informazioni, ma all'esterno del teatro contrattuale. Fare di questo addirittura la condizione di prosecuzione delle trattative è più che un'illazione, è un pretesto. Mi sembra che questa ricostruzione sia poco aderente alla prassi di questo tipo di affari, specie nel punto cruciale dell'avvio della fase pre-stipula. La ricostruzione offerta da Laudisa, da Guadagno e dal Messaggero documenta meglio lo stato dei fatti.



ti voglio bene ma ogni volta che ti leggo mi esce il sangue dal naso... " semplificati " ahahah .


----------



## ignaxio (5 Maggio 2016)

Tra l'altro conoscere il compratore può anche far saltare il prezzo. 
Se per es. dietro questa cordata ci fosse (la sparo eh..) Bill Gates, il venditore (Silvio) può benissimo alzare l'asticella e aumentare il prezzo.


----------



## martinmilan (5 Maggio 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro conoscere il compratore può anche far saltare il prezzo.
> Se per es. dietro questa cordata ci fosse (la sparo eh..) Bill Gates, il venditore (Silvio) può benissimo alzare l'asticella e aumentare il prezzo.



ahaah e se c'è il presidente della Corea del Nord che fai? dopo 3 mesi di trattative e lavori giorno e notte annulli tutto? suvvia..


----------



## Casnop (5 Maggio 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro conoscere il compratore può anche far saltare il prezzo.
> Se per es. dietro questa cordata ci fosse (la sparo eh..) Bill Gates, il venditore (Silvio) può benissimo alzare l'asticella e aumentare il prezzo.


In genere la condizione della riservatezza, se richiesta e concessa, si esaurisce appunto alla fase della presentazione dell'offerta. Dopo, le parti hanno l'obbligo di svelarsi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Ma guarda che stai dicendo lo stesso di quello che dico io eh..



No tu dici che al venditore il compratore si deve palesare...non è vero affatto...ogni giorno nel mondo avvengono centinaia di transazioni in cui il compratore anonimo...non è illegale ne strano a certi livelli

Il milan è in vendita, qui c'è un intermediario di comprovata serietà (a differenza del pagliaccio che vende) con un'offerta chiara...le pretese del nANO sono assurde


----------



## Gabry (5 Maggio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Se ha la delega a firmare certo che si



Se hai letto che può avere una delega avrai immagino anche letto che la normativa per attribuire funzioni e deleghe richiede procedure che in questo caso non stanno né in cielo e né in terra (cda e variazioni di statuto, ecc).


----------



## martinmilan (5 Maggio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> In genere la condizione della riservatezza, se richiesta e concessa, si esaurisce appunto alla fase della presentazione dell'offerta. Dopo, le parti hanno l'obbligo di svelarsi.



Secondo te Casnop chi ha contattato galatioto? Fininvest o i cinesi?
Se fosse Fininvest non ti parrebbe strano che chieda di trovare acquirenti e poi non voglia sapere i nomi?


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Campopiano: trattativa a un bivio. Berlusconi vuole i nomi, Galatioto vuole la fiducia. O si trova un accordo o salta tutto. Lunedì poi martedì e infine giovedì. Ma la firma dell'esclusiva tra la conglomerata cinese e Fininvest non è ancora arrivata. Sono stati dei giorni pazzeschi, Berlusconi è davvero combattuto e vuole vederci chiaro. Nonostante, infatti, la holding di famiglia abbia le carte per andare a firmare l'esclusiva con i cinesi. Sono stati giorni cruciali, nei quali Galatioto ha comunicato a Fininvest che non aspetterà ancora per molto. A quanto risulta al giornalista, le parti erano d'accordo su tutto e lo era anche il cavaliere. Per questo motivo era previsto per lunedì scorso il CDA straordinario Fininvest per arrivare al fatidico SI. Ma poi qualcosa è andato storto. Nel senso che la volontà di Berlusconi è mutata ed ha prevalso su tutto, nonostante le pressioni interne (figli) ed esterne (tifosi).
> Non è un problema di garanzie bancarie, quelle ci sono tutte, e manco di intoppi burocratici. E' soltanto un problema di CONOSCENZA.
> In parole povere, per concedere l'esclusiva Silvio vuole stanare i cinesi e conoscere tutti i loro volti. Il nome di Evergrande non basta.
> Il Cavaliere vuole conoscerli tutti, dal primo all'ultimo. E poi potrà concedere l'esclusiva che conterrà anche delle penali in caso di inadempimento.
> ...



A sto giro io sto con Berlusconi, fa bene a volerci vedere chiaro e vedere chi c'è dietro. Certo il fatto che sono passate settimane e non si sa chi è il compratore cioè ahahaha


----------



## martinmilan (5 Maggio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> No tu dici che al venditore il compratore si deve palesare...non è vero affatto...ogni giorno nel mondo avvengono centinaia di transazioni in cui il compratore anonimo...non è illegale ne strano a certi livelli
> 
> Il milan è in vendita, qui c'è un intermediario di comprovata serietà (a differenza del pagliaccio che vende) con un'offerta chiara...le pretese del nANO sono assurde


Con trattative da 700 milioni è anonimo?ma figurati..


----------



## Casnop (5 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Secondo te Casnop chi ha contattato galatioto? Fininvest o i cinesi?
> Se fosse Fininvest non ti parrebbe strano che chieda di trovare acquirenti e poi non voglia sapere i nomi?



L'incarico è di Fininvest a Galatioto. Galatioto ha individuato dei potenziali partner e presentato le loro offerte. Galatioto lavora sempre così.


----------



## martinmilan (5 Maggio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> L'incarico è di Fininvest a Galatioto. Galatioto ha individuato dei potenziali partner e presentato le loro offerte. Galatioto lavora sempre così.



e allora basta non ho più dubbi...


----------



## zlatan (5 Maggio 2016)

Ho capito dai via con l'ItalMilan e Broccolo allenatore....


----------



## mrsmit (5 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> e allora basta non ho più dubbi...



Allora è impossibile che fininvest non sappia i nomi inoltre se è vero che è stata fininvest a incaricare Galatioto è impossible che il nano abbia indecisioni se vendere o meno.
se la cordata è buona il milan verrà venduto, non dai un incarico a Galatioto che si impegna a trovare un compratore valido e poi dici non vendo.
Sarebbe uno s*******mento incredibile.


----------



## ignaxio (5 Maggio 2016)

Che vi devo dire.. Qualcuno pochi post indietro aveva detto che la scusa del "voler conoscere i compratori" era per dire "se salta non è per colpa mia"

Se diamo ragione a Berlusconi mi sa che ha vinto lui. 

Ripeto: stiamo banalizzando un'operazione da 730Mil.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Maggio 2016)

Ma che poi sto pagliaccio manco si ricorda come si chiamano i suoi figli cosa gli frega di sapere il nome di 100 cinesi che non ha mai visto?

Appello a Marina: prendi l'elenco telefonico di Pechino e dagli due pagine a caso di nomi dicendogli che avete verificato e sono tutti sicuri


----------



## kolao95 (5 Maggio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma che poi sto pagliaccio manco si ricorda come si chiamano i suoi figli cosa gli frega di sapere il nome di 100 cinesi che non ha mai visto?
> 
> Appello a Marina: prendi l'elenco telefonico di Pechino e dagli due pagine a caso di nomi dicendogli che avete verificato e sono tutti sicuri



Ahahahahah, mi fai crepare.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Maggio 2016)

Gabry ha scritto:


> Se hai letto che può avere una delega avrai immagino anche letto che la normativa per attribuire funzioni e deleghe richiede procedure che in questo caso non stanno né in cielo e né in terra (cda e variazioni di statuto, ecc).



Ma se anche ci fosse dietro evergrande ci sarà uno solo con diritto di firma, mica penserete che un fondo di investimento che conta chissà quanti soggetti debbano firmare tutti ogni volta...

Il nano vuole sapere tutti i nomi, richiesta assurda


----------



## martinmilan (5 Maggio 2016)

Potete dirmi quello che volete ma finchè un esperto comprovato nell'argomento non mi dice che trattative del genere possono dopo mesi essere condotte da ignoti non ci crederò mai.Galatioto il 16 aprile disse che erano a buon punto quindi vuol dire che già da tempo trattavano.Mettiamo caso siano 2 mesi. Vuoi che dopo 2 mesi non sai con chi tratti?? Ma non vi viene da ridere e pensarlo? seriamente..


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Maggio 2016)

Quindi dopo mesi di trattative Berlusconi non sa chi c'è dietro la cordata?

Ahahahahhahaha Campopianooooooooooooo


----------



## Casnop (5 Maggio 2016)

mrsmit ha scritto:


> Allora è impossibile che fininvest non sappia i nomi inoltre se è vero che è stata fininvest a incaricare Galatioto è impossible che il nano abbia indecisioni se vendere o meno.
> se la cordata è buona il milan verrà venduto, non dai un incarico a Galatioto che si impegna a trovare un compratore valido e poi dici non vendo.
> Sarebbe uno s*******mento incredibile.


Mi sembra sinceramente che le altre fonti abbiano preso il controllo della situazione a livello informativo. I problemi non sono insuperabili a breve e, da quanto si legge, siamo in una fase avanzata. Se Berlusconi ha davvero sciolto le riserve, beh...


----------



## Gabry (5 Maggio 2016)

Immagino già i titoli di domani:
"Trattativa sospesa. Berlusconi vuole conoscere l'acquirente cinese: è giallo!" 

Scusatemi, me ne vado via.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Maggio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> L'incarico è di Fininvest a Galatioto. Galatioto ha individuato dei potenziali partner e presentato le loro offerte. Galatioto lavora sempre così.



Secondo me è il contrario..i cinesi hanno dato a Galatioto mandato di rappresentarli


----------



## Fedeshi (5 Maggio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Mi sembra sinceramente che le altre fonti abbiano preso il controllo della situazione a livello informativo. I problemi non sono insuperabili a breve e, da quanto si legge, siamo in una fase avanzata. Se Berlusconi ha davvero sciolto le riserve, beh...



Tradotto in poche parole: La fonte ha lasciato a piedi Campopiano,non ci è dato sapere se ad causa di Ravezzani o più ragionevolmente dai diretti interessati che non vogliono più far uscire niente all'esterno.Il problema è che tolto Campopiano gli altri di questa trattativa non ci hanno capito nulla e vanno totalmente a caso,quindi siamo rimasti senza fonti attendibili a cui attingere.Probabilmente non uscirà più niente di veritiero prima dell'effettiva conclusione della trattativa,in un senso o nell'altro.


----------



## TheZio (5 Maggio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma che poi sto pagliaccio manco si ricorda come si chiamano i suoi figli cosa gli frega di sapere il nome di 100 cinesi che non ha mai visto?
> 
> Appello a Marina: prendi l'elenco telefonico di Pechino e dagli due pagine a caso di nomi dicendogli che avete verificato e sono tutti sicuri



Bastano anche due commercianti a caso di Milano tanto sono tutti simili...


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Maggio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> L'incarico è di Fininvest a Galatioto. Galatioto ha individuato dei potenziali partner e presentato le loro offerte. Galatioto lavora sempre così.



Mi dispiace ma stavolta non è così 
La banca Lazard è l'Advisor di Fininvest, Galatioto è l'Advisor dei Cinesi. Non è stato incaricato da Fininvest il buon Sal.


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Maggio 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Che vi devo dire.. Qualcuno pochi post indietro aveva detto che la scusa del "voler conoscere i compratori" era per dire "se salta non è per colpa mia"
> 
> Se diamo ragione a Berlusconi mi sa che ha vinto lui.
> 
> Ripeto: stiamo banalizzando un'operazione da 730Mil.



Cosi a sto giro ne escono tutti "puliti" Compapiano eh io ho dato l'esclusiva ma poi Berlusconi voleva sapere i nomi e cosi è saltato tutto.

Berlusconi ne esce pulito perchè cosi i tifosi dicono " eh va beh oh ma ha fatto bene a rifiutare manco conosce chi vuole il Milan chissà cosa c'era sotto ", insomma solito teatrino non se ne esce più sempre peggio.


----------



## Fedeshi (5 Maggio 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Cosi a sto giro ne escono tutti "puliti" Compapiano eh io ho dato l'esclusiva ma poi Berlusconi voleva sapere i nomi e cosi è saltato tutto.
> 
> *Berlusconi ne esce pulito perchè cosi i tifosi dicono " eh va beh oh ma ha fatto bene a rifiutare manco conosce chi vuole il Milan chissà cosa c'era sotto "*, insomma solito teatrino non se ne esce più sempre peggio.



Non scherziamo,a sto giro Berlusconi la figura barbina la fà tutta.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Maggio 2016)

Intanto sta trascorrendo un altro giorno di non-notizie....


----------



## Hellscream (5 Maggio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Intanto sta trascorrendo un altro giorno *cruciale* di non-notizie....



fixed.


----------



## danjr (5 Maggio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Intanto sta trascorrendo un altro giorno di non-notizie....


 Qualcosa si starà sicuramente smuovendo, altrimenti perché il circo Galliani sarebbe così in subbuglio?


----------



## __king george__ (5 Maggio 2016)

anche a me pareva di aver sentito e capito che erano i cinesi ad aver cercato galatioto


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Maggio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Non scherziamo,a sto giro Berlusconi la figura barbina la fà tutta.



Lo pensi tu ma fidati, come ti facevano notare già qualcuno si fa fregare dal "Eh bé però ha ragione se questi non vogliono fare i nomi"

Probabilmente fa stare tutto perché sperava di tirare lungo il teatrino fino alle elezioni ma i cinesi hanno fretta...


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Maggio 2016)

Dai dai, sono le 16.47, domani sarà una giornata cruciale


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Maggio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Lo pensi tu ma fidati, come ti facevano notare già qualcuno si fa fregare dal "Eh bé però ha ragione se questi non vogliono fare i nomi"
> 
> Probabilmente fa stare tutto perché sperava di tirare lungo il teatrino fino alle elezioni ma i cinesi hanno fretta...



E' ovvio che, se la trattativa finirà, se ne uscirà con boiate tipo: "Sento il dover di proteggere il mio Milan, non posso lasciarlo nelle mani di sconosciuti". E la gente dirà: "Eh sisi, ha ragione ragazzi, mica può vendere il Milan a sconosciuti".
Giusto un anno fa, poi, lo stava vendendo a Bee. lol.


----------



## Miracle1980 (5 Maggio 2016)

Aspettiamo la chiusura delle borse oggi...
A me sembra tutto troppo strano. Perchè Berlusconi non se n'è uscito con una bella intervista dove ''allegramente'' spiegava di voler conoscere gli acquirenti? Con quest'ultima uscita Campopiano ha perso credibilità. Io credo che ormai si stia tirando ad indovinare...NESSUNO sa nulla.


----------



## Julian4674 (5 Maggio 2016)

a sto punto inizio a non crederci più. vuol dire che mi divertitò a vedere la faccia del gallo il prossimo anno mentre l'italmilan verrà asfaltato in casa dal krotone


----------



## zlatan (5 Maggio 2016)

Bah ragazzi un altro giorno è passato. E domani è venerdì, la vedo sempre più dura.....


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Campopiano: trattativa a un bivio. Berlusconi vuole i nomi, Galatioto vuole la fiducia. O si trova un accordo o salta tutto. Lunedì poi martedì e infine giovedì. Ma la firma dell'esclusiva tra la conglomerata cinese e Fininvest non è ancora arrivata. Sono stati dei giorni pazzeschi, Berlusconi è davvero combattuto e vuole vederci chiaro. Nonostante, infatti, la holding di famiglia abbia le carte per andare a firmare l'esclusiva con i cinesi. Sono stati giorni cruciali, nei quali Galatioto ha comunicato a Fininvest che non aspetterà ancora per molto. A quanto risulta al giornalista, le parti erano d'accordo su tutto e lo era anche il cavaliere. Per questo motivo era previsto per lunedì scorso il CDA straordinario Fininvest per arrivare al fatidico SI. Ma poi qualcosa è andato storto. Nel senso che la volontà di Berlusconi è mutata ed ha prevalso su tutto, nonostante le pressioni interne (figli) ed esterne (tifosi).
> Non è un problema di garanzie bancarie, quelle ci sono tutte, e manco di intoppi burocratici. E' soltanto un problema di CONOSCENZA.
> In parole povere, per concedere l'esclusiva Silvio vuole stanare i cinesi e conoscere tutti i loro volti. Il nome di Evergrande non basta.
> Il Cavaliere vuole conoscerli tutti, dal primo all'ultimo. E poi potrà concedere l'esclusiva che conterrà anche delle penali in caso di inadempimento.
> ...



.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Maggio 2016)

Finalmente il messaggero ha spiegato il perchè di questa attesa .... i soldi ci sono e stanno solo aspettando l'ok per la transazione dall antiriciclaggio .

lo dicevo io che ci doveva essere un motivo VERO e non il ripensamento del nano .


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (5 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> .


Mi scuso dell'offtopic, capisco che bisogna quotare le notizie sparse in giro per le pagine, ma che senso ha quotare questa notizia che si trova nella prima pagina nel primo post fatto dell'intero topic?


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Maggio 2016)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Mi scuso dell'offtopic, capisco che bisogna quotare le notizie sparse in giro per le pagine, ma che senso ha quotare questa notizia che si trova nella prima pagina nel primo post fatto dell'intero topic?



Per ricordarlo e tenerlo sempre in evidenza. Non tutti hanno voglia di andare in prima pagina. Come abbiamo già detto molte volte, questa sezione è fatta più per informare, leggere e tenere informati tutti, non tanto per commentare. Per commentare c'è il Bar.

Chiuso OT


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Campopiano: trattativa a un bivio. Berlusconi vuole i nomi, Galatioto vuole la fiducia. O si trova un accordo o salta tutto. Lunedì poi martedì e infine giovedì. Ma la firma dell'esclusiva tra la conglomerata cinese e Fininvest non è ancora arrivata. Sono stati dei giorni pazzeschi, Berlusconi è davvero combattuto e vuole vederci chiaro. Nonostante, infatti, la holding di famiglia abbia le carte per andare a firmare l'esclusiva con i cinesi. Sono stati giorni cruciali, nei quali Galatioto ha comunicato a Fininvest che non aspetterà ancora per molto. A quanto risulta al giornalista, le parti erano d'accordo su tutto e lo era anche il cavaliere. Per questo motivo era previsto per lunedì scorso il CDA straordinario Fininvest per arrivare al fatidico SI. Ma poi qualcosa è andato storto. Nel senso che la volontà di Berlusconi è mutata ed ha prevalso su tutto, nonostante le pressioni interne (figli) ed esterne (tifosi).
> Non è un problema di garanzie bancarie, quelle ci sono tutte, e manco di intoppi burocratici. E' soltanto un problema di CONOSCENZA.
> In parole povere, per concedere l'esclusiva Silvio vuole stanare i cinesi e conoscere tutti i loro volti. Il nome di Evergrande non basta.
> Il Cavaliere vuole conoscerli tutti, dal primo all'ultimo. E poi potrà concedere l'esclusiva che conterrà anche delle penali in caso di inadempimento.
> ...



.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (5 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Finalmente il messaggero ha spiegato il perchè di questa attesa .... i soldi ci sono e stanno solo aspettando l'ok per la transazione dall antiriciclaggio .
> 
> lo dicevo io che ci doveva essere un motivo VERO e non il ripensamento del nano .


Speriamo sia così.


----------



## admin (5 Maggio 2016)

Lasciate perdere Il Fessaggero che non sa nulla.


----------



## Devil (5 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Lasciate perdere Il Fessaggero che non sa nulla.



Bah, senza offesa ma questa vostra sicurezza nell'affermare chi ne sa e chi non ne sa, da cosa deriva?


----------



## mistergao (5 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Campopiano: trattativa a un bivio. Berlusconi vuole i nomi, Galatioto vuole la fiducia. O si trova un accordo o salta tutto. Lunedì poi martedì e infine giovedì. Ma la firma dell'esclusiva tra la conglomerata cinese e Fininvest non è ancora arrivata. Sono stati dei giorni pazzeschi, Berlusconi è davvero combattuto e vuole vederci chiaro. Nonostante, infatti, la holding di famiglia abbia le carte per andare a firmare l'esclusiva con i cinesi. Sono stati giorni cruciali, nei quali Galatioto ha comunicato a Fininvest che non aspetterà ancora per molto. A quanto risulta al giornalista, le parti erano d'accordo su tutto e lo era anche il cavaliere. Per questo motivo era previsto per lunedì scorso il CDA straordinario Fininvest per arrivare al fatidico SI. Ma poi qualcosa è andato storto. Nel senso che la volontà di Berlusconi è mutata ed ha prevalso su tutto, nonostante le pressioni interne (figli) ed esterne (tifosi).
> Non è un problema di garanzie bancarie, quelle ci sono tutte, e manco di intoppi burocratici. E' soltanto un problema di CONOSCENZA.
> In parole povere, per concedere l'esclusiva Silvio vuole stanare i cinesi e conoscere tutti i loro volti. Il nome di Evergrande non basta.
> Il Cavaliere vuole conoscerli tutti, dal primo all'ultimo. E poi potrà concedere l'esclusiva che conterrà anche delle penali in caso di inadempimento.
> ...



Mah...ricostruzione che un po' mi lascia perplesso: come fa Berlusconi a non sapere ancora i nomi dei compratori?
A me sembra un uomo sempre più combattuto tra la ragione (che gli dice di vendere) ed il cuore/la follia che gli dice Ital Milan. Ad oggi fare previsioni su come andrà a finire è impossibile.


----------



## Jino (5 Maggio 2016)

Io sono tranquillo, tanto essendo convinto che nemmeno questa estate ci sarà la cessione vada come vada non cado male.


----------



## admin (5 Maggio 2016)

E pure questa giornata è andata.


----------



## Fedeshi (5 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Lasciate perdere Il Fessaggero che non sa nulla.



Ma secondo me ad oggi nessuno da nulla di nulla sia chi é pro-cessione sia chi é piú disfattista,l'unico che aveva un filo diretto con la trattativa era Campopiano che però in questi giorni é stato lasciato a piedi dalla sua fonte (tranne stamattina) che non vuole (o non può) dire nulla.Quindi praticamente finché la trattativa non si sarà conclusa in un senso o Nell'altro probabilmente non verrà fatto trapelare nulla dai diretti interessati per mezzo dei giornalisti.


----------



## admin (5 Maggio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Ma secondo me ad oggi nessuno da nulla di nulla sia chi é pro-cessione sia chi é piú disfattista,l'unico che aveva un filo diretto con la trattativa era Campopiano che però in questi giorni é stato lasciato a piedi dalla sua fonte (tranne stamattina) che non vuole (o non può) dire nulla.Quindi praticamente finché la trattativa non si sarà conclusa in un senso o Nell'altro probabilmente non verrà fatto trapelare nulla dai diretti interessati per mezzo dei giornalisti.



A prescindere da tutte le altre fonti (che non giudico) ripeto quanto detto ieri: il Messaggero a Roma è chiamato Il Fessaggero. Qualcosa vorrà pur dire.


----------



## Trumpusconi (5 Maggio 2016)

Io resto fiducioso, la totale serrata di notizie attendibili e il fatto che Campopiano ha chiaramente visto la sua fonte zittirsi, sono ottimi segnali.

Secondo me stanno trattando qualcosa di grosso e hanno chiesto massima riservatezza, le notizie dei giorni scorsi sono uscite perchè le hanno fatte uscire loro.

Speriamo bene.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (5 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> A prescindere da tutte le altre fonti (che non giudico) ripeto quanto detto ieri: il Messaggero a Roma è chiamato Il Fessaggero. Qualcosa vorrà pur dire.


Io so che a Roma è chiamato il Menzognero xD


----------



## milanista_79 (5 Maggio 2016)

La questione della cessione del Milan è molto importante e capisco che ogni indiscrezione scateni reazioni e commenti a non finire ma mi stupisco del fatto che si continui ancora a credere a quello che ci danno in pasto attraverso media e social.

Contrariamente a quanto si sente da anni, Berlusconi non ha mai lasciato la politica (anche se non conta più come una volta), non ha mai lasciato Forza Italia, non ha mai lasciato le sue aziende e non lascerà mail il Milan fino a quando fisicamente sarà in grado di tirare avanti o qualcuno lo costringerà a farsi da parte.

Tutto questo circo mediatico contribuisce al suo obiettivo che è come sempre quello di stare al centro dell'attenzione.
Non ci sono trattative, cordate, accordi, non c'è nulla.
C'è solo un carrozzone dietro Berlusconi che fa guadagnare tutti, i detrattori da una parte ed i professionisti della propaganda dall'altra.
è così da sempre e nel bene o nel male si continua a parlare di Berlusconi.
Spero di essere smentito.


----------



## admin (5 Maggio 2016)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Io so che a Roma è chiamato il Menzognero xD



Anche.


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Maggio 2016)

Insomma, anche oggi l'esclusiva si firma domani


----------



## __king george__ (5 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Insomma, anche oggi l'esclusiva si firma domani



l'ho scritto anche di là...è un po come il bonifico di manenti...


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Maggio 2016)

Alla fine Campopiano è il peggiore tra i tanti.

Stasera se ne uscirà con un nuovo rinvio...o con "le parti si aggiorneranno la prossima settimana"


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Maggio 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io resto fiducioso, la totale serrata di notizie attendibili e il fatto che Campopiano ha chiaramente visto la sua fonte zittirsi, sono ottimi segnali.
> 
> Secondo me stanno trattando qualcosa di grosso e hanno chiesto massima riservatezza, le notizie dei giorni scorsi sono uscite perchè le hanno fatte uscire loro.
> 
> Speriamo bene.



Sembra quella del marito che trova la moglie a letto con un altro ma si convince che stavano solo giocando a briscola..

Dai raga..siamo passati da "domani o dopodomani firme sicure" a "Berlusconi vuole i nomi o salta tutto"..ma dico, ci credete ancora che non è l'ennesimo teatrino di questo clown?


----------



## Trumpusconi (5 Maggio 2016)

Quelle cose le hanno scritte i giornali basandosi su supposizioni e non su fatti certi.

Finchè non uscirà un comunicato UFFICIALE, non c'è chi ha ragione tra ottimisti e pessimisti.
Mettiamocelo in testa.


----------



## Aron (5 Maggio 2016)

Tra stasera e domani forse ne sapremo di più.
Chissà.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (5 Maggio 2016)

Un mio cugino mi ha detto che conosce una ragazza che ha per compagna di classe una tizia che ha la mamma che fa la portinaia è conosce una condomina il cui cane si ritrova spesso a giocare con Fuffi nell'area cani del parco sotto casa e questi gli avrebbe confidato (abbaiando) che Berlusconi venderà sicuramente a meno che decida di non vendere.

state certi che la mia fonte è più credibile dei vari giornalai che scrivono in questi giorni.
di certo chi sà tace...


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Maggio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Un mio cugino mi ha detto che conosce una ragazza che ha per compagna di classe una tizia che ha la mamma che fa la portinaia è conosce una condomina il cui cane si ritrova spesso a giocare con Fuffi nell'area cani del parco sotto casa e questi gli avrebbe confidato (abbaiando) che Berlusconi venderà sicuramente a meno che decida di non vendere.
> 
> state certi che la mia fonte è più credibile dei vari giornalai che scrivono in questi giorni.
> di certo chi sà tace...



Guarda che tuo cugino è un caxxaro, il cane del Berlu si chiama Dudù, mica Fuffi


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Campopiano: trattativa a un bivio. Berlusconi vuole i nomi, Galatioto vuole la fiducia. O si trova un accordo o salta tutto. Lunedì poi martedì e infine giovedì. Ma la firma dell'esclusiva tra la conglomerata cinese e Fininvest non è ancora arrivata. Sono stati dei giorni pazzeschi, Berlusconi è davvero combattuto e vuole vederci chiaro. Nonostante, infatti, la holding di famiglia abbia le carte per andare a firmare l'esclusiva con i cinesi. Sono stati giorni cruciali, nei quali Galatioto ha comunicato a Fininvest che non aspetterà ancora per molto. A quanto risulta al giornalista, le parti erano d'accordo su tutto e lo era anche il cavaliere. Per questo motivo era previsto per lunedì scorso il CDA straordinario Fininvest per arrivare al fatidico SI. Ma poi qualcosa è andato storto. Nel senso che la volontà di Berlusconi è mutata ed ha prevalso su tutto, nonostante le pressioni interne (figli) ed esterne (tifosi).
> Non è un problema di garanzie bancarie, quelle ci sono tutte, e manco di intoppi burocratici. E' soltanto un problema di CONOSCENZA.
> In parole povere, per concedere l'esclusiva Silvio vuole stanare i cinesi e conoscere tutti i loro volti. Il nome di Evergrande non basta.
> Il Cavaliere vuole conoscerli tutti, dal primo all'ultimo. E poi potrà concedere l'esclusiva che conterrà anche delle penali in caso di inadempimento.
> ...



.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (5 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Guarda che tuo cugino è un caxxaro, il cane del Berlu si chiama Dudù, mica Fuffi



Azz, era l'unica fonte di cui mi fidavo


----------



## Fedeshi (5 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Alla fine Campopiano è il peggiore tra i tanti.
> 
> Stasera se ne uscirà con un nuovo rinvio...o con "le parti si aggiorneranno la prossima settimana"



A parer mio Campopiano aveva una fonte interna alla trattativa,che nel momento in cui ci si é riuniti nelle segrete stanze a trattare ha chiuso i rubinetti,dato che si é nel momento clou dell'operazione lasciando Campopiano in difficoltà.Se fosse vero che Berlusconi abbia manifestato la volontà di conoscere i suoi interlocutori, l'avrebbe fatto certamente prima di questa settimana non all'ultimo minuto e quindi non avrebbe avuto senso dire "lunedi giorno della firma",se la firma é rimandata é perché stanno discutendo.Di cosa? Non ci é dato saperlo,visto che l'unica fonte attendibile ad oggi a tagliato i fili col suo interlocutore.Speriamo che riprendano presto la linea,perché io non ne posso piú.


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Maggio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> A parer mio,Campopiano aveva una fonte interna alla trattativa che nel momento in cui ci si é riuniti nelle segrete stanze a trattare a chiuso i rubinetti dato che si é nel momento clou dell'operazione lasciando Campopiano in difficolta.Se fosse vero che Berlusconi avesse manifestato la volontà di conoscere i suoi interlocutori l'avrebbe fatto certamente prima di questa settimana e quindi non avrebbe avuto senso dire "lunedi giorno della firma",se la firma é rimandata é perché stanno discutendo,di cosa? Non ci é dato saperlo,visto che l'unica fonte attendibile ad oggi a tagliato i fili col suo interlocutore.Speriamo che riprendano presto la linea,perché io non ne posso piú.



Speriamo..


----------



## admin (5 Maggio 2016)

*Casa Berlusconi: è guerra tra i figli -)* http://www.milanworld.net/casa-berl...primo-e-secondo-letto-vt36513.html#post948052


----------



## Fedeshi (5 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Casa Berlusconi: è guerra tra i figli -)* http://www.milanworld.net/casa-berl...primo-e-secondo-letto-vt36513.html#post948052



Ehm,la cosa é positiva o negativa?


----------



## Alberto (5 Maggio 2016)

Sono 5 anni che questa dirigenza prende in giro i suoi tifosi... ennesimo teatrino pre elettorale e per distogliere lo sguardo dei tifosi dalla vergognosa stagione che la squadra che hanno allestito si appresta a concludere (squadra che "ha una rosa al pari della juve" tanto per ricordare qualche altra presa in giro società vs tifosi)... un anno va bene, passi per due.. ma 5 anni di prese in giro equivalgono ad offendere l'intelligenza dei tifosi... e questo mi dispiace ma no!! non si fa!!!


----------



## __king george__ (5 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Casa Berlusconi: è guerra tra i figli -)* http://www.milanworld.net/casa-berl...primo-e-secondo-letto-vt36513.html#post948052



? ma è una notizia o una battuta? ormai non si capisce piu nulla qui


----------



## Devil (5 Maggio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Ehm,la cosa é positiva o negativa?



Se stanno litigando per il Milan è una cosa molto negativa, significa che i figli di secondo letto vogliono che il padre tenga la società e si sono messi contro Marina e Piersilvio che, invece, spingono per la cessione. Siamo in mano a un branco di matti


----------



## Gabry (5 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Casa Berlusconi: è guerra tra i figli -)* http://www.milanworld.net/casa-berl...primo-e-secondo-letto-vt36513.html#post948052



Per certi versi ha un qualcosa di comico vedere che siccome tutte le fonti tacciono i giornalai devono per forza riempire gli spazi bianchi.

Attendo la prossima notizia su Marina che tira le palline di carta a Barbara.


----------



## Smarx10 (5 Maggio 2016)

Ma, io in tutta queste corrente di pessimismo non mi ci ritrovo. Le uniche cose a cui credo sono le parole di Galatioto e le non smentite di Fininvest (prima volta che succede). Un uomo come Galatioto non ha bisogno di farsi pubblicità in giro per il mondo, e sono più che sicuro che se egli ha detto che per fine giugno la trattativa sia conclusa, per fine giugno la trattativa sarà conclusa. Dubito fortemente che un advisor di quel livello possa farsi rimbambire ogni giorno dai cambi di idea di Berlusconi. La verità è che la trattativa c'è ed è più che reale, e dubito che un impero cinese che fattura miliardi sia disposto a imbastire una trattativa con un uomo che possa permettersi di tornare indietro in qualunque momento. La verità è che i giornali non hanno la benchè minima idea di quello che sta succedendo, come non ne avevano fino al 15 aprile, eppure la trattativa procedeva comunque sottotraccia. Probabilmente Campopiano avrà avuto degli insider che ora non passano più nulla. Non vedo che utilità possa avere continuare a seguire con ansia eccessiva quello che riportano i giornali; alla fine, finchè non escono comunicati nessuno sa nulla di nulla, quindi basta pessimismo e proviamo a metterci di buon animo senza pensare che ogni giorno sia l'ultima spiaggia e quello decisivo, perchè probabilmente non è così


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Maggio 2016)

*Montanari (MilanoFinanza): Niente CdA Milan. Neanche oggi si decide sul fronte Milan.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Montanari (MilanoFinanza): Niente CdA Milan. Neanche oggi si decide sul fronte Milan.*




Si ormai va avanti cosi da giorni, oggi è il giorno cruciale cit e poi non succede niente, il bello è che doveva decidersi una settimana fa avanti di questo passo.


----------



## Butcher (5 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Montanari (MilanoFinanza): Niente CdA Milan. Neanche oggi si decide sul fronte Milan.*



Non me lo aspettavo 
Spero che anche il più ottimista ora abbia capito.


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Maggio 2016)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Non me lo aspettavo
> Spero che anche il più ottimista ora abbia capito.



Esatto, ormai lo dovrebbero capire anche loro.

Ormai (e non sto scherzando) sto seguendo questa farsa per vedere cosa si inventano 

Ora aspetto la barzelletta di Campopiano


----------



## admin (5 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Montanari (MilanoFinanza): Niente CdA Milan. Neanche oggi si decide sul fronte Milan.*



Strano.


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Montanari (MilanoFinanza): Niente CdA Milan. Neanche oggi si decide sul fronte Milan.*



Ci sto battibeccando ora su Twitter


----------



## hiei87 (5 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Montanari (MilanoFinanza): Niente CdA Milan. Neanche oggi si decide sul fronte Milan.*



E anche oggi, si vende domani...


----------



## Kaw (5 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Montanari (MilanoFinanza): Niente CdA Milan. Neanche oggi si decide sul fronte Milan.*


----------



## DannySa (5 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Montanari (MilanoFinanza): Niente CdA Milan. Neanche oggi si decide sul fronte Milan.*



Curioso di sentire Campopiano ora.
La stanno tirando troppo per le lunghe, peggio di un parto.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (5 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Montanari (MilanoFinanza): Niente CdA Milan. Neanche oggi si decide sul fronte Milan.*


Alla prossima puntata!


----------



## Butcher (5 Maggio 2016)

Oh questi cosa non si inventano per distrarre i tifosi! Che burloni!


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Maggio 2016)

Giuseppe Giampà [MENTION=1030]GIUSEPPE[/MENTION]Giampa
5 mag
@IlMontanari [MENTION=1312]ACMilan[/MENTION] ma mi chiedo cosa ci provate a prendere in giro noi tifosi del Milan...siete penosi	

andrea montanari
@IlMontanari	
5 mag
[MENTION=1030]GIUSEPPE[/MENTION]Giampa [MENTION=1312]ACMilan[/MENTION] scusa: chi prende in giro? ti ho dato una notizia o uno sviluppo quotidiano. che presa per i fondelli sarebbe?


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Giuseppe Giampà [MENTION=1030]GIUSEPPE[/MENTION]Giampa
> 5 mag
> @IlMontanari [MENTION=1312]ACMilan[/MENTION] ma mi chiedo cosa ci provate a prendere in giro noi tifosi del Milan...siete penosi
> 
> ...





E io gli ho detto che ogni giorno è domani il giorno decisivo


----------



## Hellscream (5 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Montanari (MilanoFinanza): Niente CdA Milan. Neanche oggi si decide sul fronte Milan.*



La credibilità di Campopiano è ufficialmente finita.


----------



## siioca (5 Maggio 2016)

La verità è che nessuno sa niente, ma noi tifosi vogliamo sapere,perciò i giornalisti ci ricamano sopra.


----------



## medjai (5 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Montanari (MilanoFinanza): Niente CdA Milan. Neanche oggi si decide sul fronte Milan.*


----------



## koti (5 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Montanari (MilanoFinanza): Niente CdA Milan. Neanche oggi si decide sul fronte Milan.*


Questo parto interminabile sarebbe per una misera esclusiva? Ma vi immaginate quando dovrà firmare il contratto vero e proprio?


----------



## Devil (5 Maggio 2016)

Campopiano dovrebbe proprio lavorare per Berlusconi, è un maestro nel vendere fumo XD


----------



## Devil (5 Maggio 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Questo parto interminabile sarebbe per una misera esclusiva? Ma vi immaginate quando dovrà firmare il contratto vero e proprio?



Comincio a dubitare che si firmerà mai il contratto vero e proprio


----------



## anakyn101 (5 Maggio 2016)

Devil ha scritto:


> Comincio a dubitare che si firmerà mai il contratto vero e proprio



Non so piu' cosa pensare, anzi lo so... ennesima presa per il c. Meno male che ci sono altri sport!


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Maggio 2016)

Dai dai che a breve Campopiano inizia a dire "Giornata intensa, domani ulteriori approfondimenti, week-end cruciale.."


----------



## anakyn101 (5 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Dai dai che a breve Campopiano inizia a dire "Giornata intensa, domani ulteriori approfondimenti, week-end cruciale.."


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Maggio 2016)

Comincio a stufarmi. Sarebbe meglio che Campopiano non scrivesse ogni giorno che è quello cruciale. Comunque a questo punto ci credo sempre meno, aspetto ormai notizie ufficiali, perché i giornalisti stanno facendo di tutto per far impazzire i tifosi.


----------



## DannySa (5 Maggio 2016)

Di una cosa però sono certo, Berlusconi è ancora più finito di quanto non fosse 4-5 settimane fa.
Galliani invece appare sempre più in crisi, una persona totalmente fuori di sé, una persona che l'unica cosa che può dire ormai è "si sta zitti", uno che ha strafallito ma continua ad andare avanti imperterrito per seguire il suo padrone, servo fino all'ultimo e tessitore di affari loschi che solo lui sa probabilmente.
Questa "cessione" viene trattata dall'ambiente Milan un po' come vengono trattati quei giocatori che non fanno parte del progetto (che peraltro non esiste nemmeno), Diego Lopez, Luiz Adriano per un certo periodo, Aquilani ecc ecc, non ci è dato sapere nulla, fino all'ultimo dovremo sorbirci le mafiosate di queste persone che a 70 anni passati non sono ancora sazi di popolarità.
Il colpo finale arriverà dopo l'ennesimo teatrino e a loro non frega nulla di nulla.


----------



## kolao95 (5 Maggio 2016)

Certi commenti da frustrati non li capisco proprio. Ma secondo voi Campopiano scrive "giornata cruciale" per farsi prendere per i fondelli dai milanisti la sera perché non é avvenuto nulla? Non é che magari ogni giornata puó essere quella decisiva e poi quel demente di Berlusconi trova un modo per far slittare tutto? Ci manca solo che diate la colpa a Campopiano o i cinesi se questa esclusiva non si firma.


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Certi commenti da frustrati non li capisco proprio. Ma secondo voi Campopiano scrive "giornata cruciale" per farsi prendere per i fondelli dai milanisti la sera perché non é avvenuto nulla? Non é che magari ogni giornata puó essere quella decisiva e poi quel demente di Berlusconi trova un modo per far slittare tutto? *Ci manca solo che diate la colpa a Campopiano o i cinesi se questa esclusiva non si firma.*



Tranquillo, lo stanno già facendo.


----------



## Coripra (5 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Certi commenti da frustrati non li capisco proprio. Ma secondo voi Campopiano scrive "giornata cruciale" per farsi prendere per i fondelli dai milanisti la sera perché non é avvenuto nulla? Non é che magari ogni giornata puó essere quella decisiva e poi quel demente di Berlusconi trova un modo per far slittare tutto? Ci manca solo che diate la colpa a Campopiano o i cinesi se questa esclusiva non si firma.



Deo gratias.
Condivido al 100%


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Certi commenti da frustrati non li capisco proprio. Ma secondo voi Campopiano scrive "giornata cruciale" per farsi prendere per i fondelli dai milanisti la sera perché non é avvenuto nulla? Non é che magari ogni giornata puó essere quella decisiva e poi quel demente di Berlusconi trova un modo per far slittare tutto? Ci manca solo che diate la colpa a Campopiano o i cinesi se questa esclusiva non si firma.



Mi dispiace ma sbagli tu. Campopiano non ha colpe se il Milan non viene venduto credo sia ovvio, solo un pazzo potrebbe pensarlo.
Ma è altrettanto sciocco da parte sua scrivere sempre che può essere il giorno giusto (conoscendo Silvio e le sue lune). Sarebbe più opportuno, più corretto nei confronti di tutti non scrivere date certe, perché poi si rischiano brutte figure. Ora si può passare sopra al venerdì scorso, al week end decisivo, Lunedì è il giorno giusto, poi 24/48h max, ma adesso basta!!! è inutile dire sempre la stessa roba. Meglio stare in silenzio o comunque essere più vaghi. Ma non lo dico per male ma anche per lui stesso, farebbe nettamente una migliore figura. Che senso ha dire che ogni giorno è quello giusto? se poi è come tutti pensiamo, ovvero che si sta preparando il terreno per dire che è saltato tutto, è ancora più ridicolo. Se invece non sa nulla, perché hanno chiuso i rubinetti, a maggior ragione, dovrebbe essere meno spavaldo nel fare certe affermazioni. Nessuno sta dando la colpa a lui della mancata firma, è ovvio che lui non c'entri nulla in questo.


----------



## Hellscream (5 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Certi commenti da frustrati non li capisco proprio. Ma secondo voi Campopiano scrive "giornata cruciale" per farsi prendere per i fondelli dai milanisti la sera perché non é avvenuto nulla? Non é che magari ogni giornata puó essere quella decisiva e poi quel demente di Berlusconi trova un modo per far slittare tutto? Ci manca solo che diate la colpa a Campopiano o i cinesi se questa esclusiva non si firma.



Appunto perchè sai che stai parlando di uno che cambia idea ogni 3 minuti, non dici "giorno decisivo". Proprio per questo ti conviene dire "E' stato il giorno decisivo" e non "è il giorno decisivo".


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Maggio 2016)

*Repubblica: Entro domani dovrebbe arrivare la firma per l'esclusiva.*


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: Entro domani dovrebbe arrivare la firma per l'esclusiva.*



C'è da dire che almeno stavolta i rinvii sono giornalieri. L'anno scorso ogni volta rinviavano di due settimane ogni volta.


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: Entro domani dovrebbe arrivare la firma per l'esclusiva.*



Tutto secondo copione


----------



## ScArsenal83 (5 Maggio 2016)

Il Fessaggero dice che i soldi ci sono e sono depositati in un istituto di Londra in attesa che Fininvest capisca come poterli depositare in una banca italiana in base alle leggi antiriciclaggio ...bah..non ci sto capendo più niente


----------



## DannySa (5 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: Entro domani dovrebbe arrivare la firma per l'esclusiva.*



Beh a forza di dai e dai.. è venerdì quindi potrebbe pure essere.


----------



## ildemone85 (5 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: Entro domani dovrebbe arrivare la firma per l'esclusiva.*



domani esce la news, weekend di riflessione per il presidente


----------



## gabuz (5 Maggio 2016)

Ragazzi, voi sottovalutate cosa vuol dire non solo acquistare il Milan, ma acquistare una società del genere che, soprattutto, è una controllata di una holding!
Ma vi ricordate quanti rinvii ci sono stati tra Moratti e Thoir per la vendita dell'Inter? E' una cosa normale.
Il fatto che poi ci sia di mezzo Fininvest complica notevolmente la cosa.

Poi magari finirà in niente, poi magari scopriremo che è tutto un teatrino. Ma il giorno in cui la vendita sarà reale sarà un altro delirio, mettetevi il cuore in pace


----------



## Gabry (5 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: Entro domani dovrebbe arrivare la firma per l'esclusiva.*



Già pregusto domani nel pomeriggio quando non arrivando notizie ufficiali uno di voi scriverà qualcosa tipo "bisogna aspettare che le borse chiudano". 
E lo so che uno di voi lo scriverà. Lo so.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Maggio 2016)

Bisogna aspettare che le borse chiudano (Cit.)


----------



## Fedeshi (5 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: Entro domani dovrebbe arrivare la firma per l'esclusiva.*



Boh,aspettiamo e vediamo altro non so dire.


----------



## anakyn101 (5 Maggio 2016)

Gabry ha scritto:


> Già pregusto domani nel pomeriggio quando non arrivando notizie ufficiali uno di voi scriverà qualcosa tipo "bisogna aspettare che le borse chiudano".
> E lo so che uno di voi lo scriverà. Lo so.




hahaha


----------



## super87 (5 Maggio 2016)

La cosa più triste sono gli utenti che insultano i giornalisti perché la trattativa non è ancora chiusa.
Ma state calmi... vivetela con più distacco.
Il giornalismo sportivo è fuffa al 90%, dovranno pure riempire le pagine.
L'anno scorso hanno parlato per un anno intero di Bee e dell'esonero di Inzaghi. Hanno venduto carta e fatto il loro lavoro.
Ad ognuno il suo


----------



## DannySa (5 Maggio 2016)

Gabry ha scritto:


> Già pregusto domani nel pomeriggio quando non arrivando notizie ufficiali uno di voi scriverà qualcosa tipo "bisogna aspettare che le borse chiudano".
> E lo so che uno di voi lo scriverà. Lo so.



Bisogna aspettare che le borse chiudano e che i portafogli si aprano......


----------

